# Drivelers Traveling.............Driveler #309



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2020)

Drivelers traveling, planning traveling or talking traveling lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

Lonnnng ride home tomorrow. We’ll be solving all the Worlds problems, and cussing slowpokes.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2020)

Awwwwsome pick, Ruger!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2020)

fresh smell in herra


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fresh smell in herra



For now......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> For now......



Now just who would potentially stink it up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now just who would potentially stink it up?



I hear nutting, I see nutting, I say nutting!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now just who would potentially stink it up?


I won't stink this one up, but I left you a reply in the old one..............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2020)

Keebs said:


> I won't stink this one up, but I left you a reply in the old one..............



So you are one of a kind?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2020)

Evening! Got cut loose from my juror jobby job job! Think I was ova qualified!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening! Got cut loose from my juror jobby job job! Think I was ova qualified!



No more call in and find out if you're needed.   Yippeee


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you are one of a kind?


Like really, you have to even ask??  After the Good Lord made me he said "Neva Agin"!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Evening! Got cut loose from my juror jobby job job! Think I was ova qualified!


 As long as you weren't escorted out, you did good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No more call in and find out if you're needed.   Yippeee


I still gotta call. Thing is, I know some of the staff there and they said there is only one judge hearing cases this week and the case that is up next will most likely last all week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Like really, you have to even ask??  After the Good Lord made me he said "Neva Agin"!!!
> 
> As long as you weren't escorted out, you did good!


Dingus ... That's the only way to go!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Dingus ... That's the only way to go!


 You know the "Dingus" language tooooo?????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2020)

Later Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

We haven’t done the 1st rehearsal, but that’s fine. 23 mins to doors(open).


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> We haven’t done the 1st rehearsal, but that’s fine. 23 mins to doors(open).



different town, same show


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> We haven’t done the 1st rehearsal, but that’s fine. 23 mins to doors(open).


That's when you know your good, Chiefbro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> We haven’t done the 1st rehearsal, but that’s fine. 23 mins to doors(open).


This is for you Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is for you Jeff!



Just waiting on the load out now. Although ours is only about an hour. I think our record is 47 mins. from the time they announce “Good Night Folks!”

Tonight will be a pretty good one, easy building to set up for our part. There’s other departments that will be quite a while longer than us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

Going LIVE @ 8:00.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2020)

hehe...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hehe...



Haha


----------



## Batjack (Jan 6, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Haha


Hoho..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Hoho..




Who you callin a "hoho??"  I resemble that remark . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2020)

The only reason I didn`t shoot that buck this afternoon is because I didn`t want my picture made wearing dirty old brown overalls, plaid flannel shirt, and a cowboy hat. Real hunters `sposed to wear camo.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 6, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> The only reason I didn` shoot that buck this afternoon is because I didn`t want my picture made wearing dirty old brown overalls, plaid flannel shirt, and a cowboy hat. Real hunters `sposed to wear camo.


I've seen more pix of fellers wearing red plaid shirts and their deer than I've seen with anyone in camo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> The only reason I didn` shoot that buck this afternoon is because I didn`t want my picture made wearing dirty old brown overalls, plaid flannel shirt, and a cowboy hat. Real hunters `sposed to wear camo.



My biggest bow kill, I was wearing a white button down and blue jeans after getting off the night shift !!! (I'd forgot my  "camo" at home...)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2020)

Biggest 8 point I`ve ever seen in my life, bar none. And I`ve seen more than a few.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Biggest 8 point I`ve ever seen in my life, bar none. And I`ve seen more than a few.




Young/mature ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Young/mature ??




I`m no good on guessing age, and this is a buck Iv`e never seen, but I figure 5 1/2, and maybe 240 on the hoof. Rack was truly unbelievable.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 6, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening! Got cut loose from my juror jobby job job! Think I was ova qualified!


I'm on Cobb jury duty this week. Too funny, Blood. However, I've not been cut loose yet.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 6, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I'm on Cobb jury duty this week. Too funny, Blood. However, I've not been cut loose yet.


Wear a Hank Jr. "Country Boy Can Survive" T shirt... you won't be there long enough for the Judge to get comfy.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 6, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Wear a Hank Jr. "Country Boy Can Survive" T shirt... you won't be there long enough for the Judge to get comfy.


Last time, I sat in the front row with my Neil Boortz book. I get sent home noon the first day.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 6, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Last time, I sat in the front row with my Neil Boortz book. I get sent home noon the first day.


Last time for me was late 90's. First question asked was "Do you know anyone involved with this case?" Me? In Paulding Co.? I knew EVERYBODY in the room! Kin to most of them. Needless to say that didn't last long.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2020)

guess I am up because the coffee is brewing


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Good morning.....getting a cup down before heading south.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning.....getting a cup down before heading south.



When are you going to Albany?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Tomorrow morning....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2020)

BOG weather there, high of 28, teens at night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Tomorrow morning....



Dang, I was hoping it was Friday so we might sneak in on Nic.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> BOG weather there, high of 28, teens at night.



Of course you might be headed to the insignificant Albany instead.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Of course you might be headed to the insignificant Albany instead.



I’ll be back here Friday from the insignificant Albany.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Wear a Hank Jr. "Country Boy Can Survive" T shirt... you won't be there long enough for the Judge to get comfy.


Sho nuff!

Morning y'all


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> BOG weather there, high of 28, teens at night.


You are correct sir


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2020)

I`m ready for the Rondyvoo. Got set up yesterday. Fixin` to go hunting for a little while now.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 7, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2020)

BOG, Nic, and bat.  morning


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2020)

My kind of weather this morning. Cool without that biting chill in the air. 51 in CVille.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 7, 2020)

Morning all. Gonna go do my civic duty again today. After another cup of coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 7, 2020)

Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.

In reading back, I see the possibility of serving on a Jury System and I really think that is more of a "joke" for me by the way that these are handled.

FOR THINGS THAT I DO NOT WANT TO DO........The Jury selection system is on the top of my list as I have been called several times over the years BUT I will never be allowed to actually be picked to sit on a jury trial based on my previous history.  The Jury Selection group knows really well that I will never actually be picked BUT I still have to waste a minimum of at least 2 days for showing up again and go through all of the motions for NOTHING AGAIN.   The fact is that I know several members of the District Attorney's office and also several of the judges involved in the court system here in Augusta.

The fact is that our local Court System is nothing more that a Joke as to the way things are handled and processed.  The odds are surely "SLIM and NONE"  for an older white guy like me that has been a holder of a continuous  "Carry Permit" since back around 1980 to be picked for any possible jury.  Then add the fact that I have also been involved and responsible for sending FOUR of Louis Farrakhan's, Nation of Islam, henchmen to jail in a very high profile case that involved the assault of a female police officer.  Then some years later, I was also involved in a home burglary that included an assault and shooting with three other perps  that also went to jail.

NO, you can BET YOUR LAST DOLLAR THAT NO DEFENSE ATTORNEY WANTS ME ON THEIR JURY TRIAL so I hope that they don't waste my time in the future.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2020)

25 degrees here,no wind,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Jan 7, 2020)

Morning y’all.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2020)

Mernin!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2020)

morning

specialkeebssweety, EE, trad, and Swampy

raining here 30055


----------



## Batjack (Jan 7, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning
> 
> specialkeebssweety, EE, trad, and Swampy
> 
> raining here 30055


Yeah, that rain came through here about 3am this morning. Sun's bright now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, that rain came through here about 3am this morning. Sun's bright now.



That would explain why everything was wet this morning. I ran into light rain on the northside of ATL on the way in to work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2020)

Not raining now and the sun is out.


----------



## redeli (Jan 7, 2020)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2020)

redeli said:


> morning all


where you been hidin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2020)

Spicy pork skins and H20


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2020)

Afternoon, whatchu having for dinner/lunch ??


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 7, 2020)

Heritage Bar B Q, brunswick Stew and apple tart.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2020)

Wife's cheekun noodle soup (she made last night) toasted buttered garlic bread, with American/Swiss cheese, honey baked ham and fried eggs..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2020)

Daaaaaaaaaang wind is bloooowing again .  More rain ??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon, whatchu having for dinner/lunch ??


My big sister treated me to the Chinese buffet........I introduced her to the Habachi chef!!  I'z needs a nap!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's cheekun noodle soup (she made last night) toasted buttered garlic bread, with American/Swiss cheese, honey baked ham and fried eggs..


I'm full, but dang that sounds good!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang wind is bloooowing again .  More rain ??


According to our local talkin head, there is a small cool front blowing through 
today........


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 7, 2020)

Apple and water fer lunch.Eating out tonite...Saving up for desert.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2020)

Deep fried cheekun libbers and onion rangs tonight !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Apple and water fer lunch.Eating out tonite...Saving up for desert.




Mmmmmmmmmmm, I'm jealous . .


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 7, 2020)

Who is planning on Chehaw Sat?Think I might take a road trip Sat.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 7, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm, I'm jealous . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Who is planning on Chehaw Sat?Think I might take a road trip Sat.




Would love to attend just to see my Nickbro and other members, but I don't get off work til 7am Sat morning.  Bout 3hrs from the MON.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 7, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would love to attend just to see my Nickbro and other members, but I don't get off work til 7am Sat morning.  Bout 3hrs from the MON.


Most folks didn,t get there till 10-11 last year.I got there at 8 and most exhibitors were still getting up and running.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 7, 2020)

Suppose to be a long stretch of rain in the next few weeks.Spann is saying maybe 2 months worth.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2020)

Fried cubed beef and broccoli for dinner.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Who is planning on Chehaw Sat?Think I might take a road trip Sat.



I am debating it still.    We could met at Bass Pro and leave one vehicle.   I'd drive the rest of the way.   You are coming out of ATL right?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Who is planning on Chehaw Sat?Think I might take a road trip Sat.


If the weather holds, I am planning on bringing LilMan back again, might make it a "tradition" for us!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Who is planning on Chehaw Sat?Think I might take a road trip Sat.



I'll need to check the Mrs schedule before I commit to anything.
Wouldn't mind seeing some folks.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 7, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon, whatchu having for dinner/lunch ??


Drinky Drank! With 15 bean soup and cornbread and buttermilk for supper. Soup was good last night, be even better tonight.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 7, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I'll need to check the Mrs schedule before I commit to anything.
> Wouldn't mind seeing some folks.


Let me know.You could come to the house .Gman and me are working out details to meet up.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Drinky Drank! With 15 bean soup and cornbread and buttermilk for supper. Soup was good last night, be even better tonight.


Overnight some of your great sounding soup to NCH,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Drinky Drank! With 15 bean soup and cornbread and buttermilk for supper. Soup was good last night, be even better tonight.


Soup and chili (even with corn ?) always better the next day,,,,sketti too,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2020)

Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Later Folks!



Checking out early on a Tuesday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2020)

Sad day today .. My uncle by marriage passed away this morning. This man is the person that introduced me to turkey hunting! He also was a native American, and lived a primitive life style just like his ancestors did! Traditional bow maker and flint knapper! Rest in peace old soul! May you find wide open spaces in your next adventure! Thank you for teaching me the ways of the land! From sassafras tea to fletching a arrow! You helped me along!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Sad day today .. My uncle by marriage passed away this morning. This man is the person that introduced me to turkey hunting! He also was a native American, and lived a primitive life style just like his ancestors did! Traditional bow maker and flint knapper! Rest in peace old soul! May you find wide open spaces in your next adventure! Thank you for teaching me the ways of the land! From sassafras tea to fletching a arrow! You helped me along!



Sincerely sorry for your loss.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 7, 2020)

Sorry to hear BG. Sounds like a man I would love to have met and spend some time with


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Sorry to hear BG. Sounds like a man I would love to have met and spend some time with


Roger.. He didn't believe in owning land! And what ever animal got close enough to kill was supper that night. He ate crow often! Loved wild turkey and considered squirrels a staple in his diet!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Sad day today .. My uncle by marriage passed away this morning. This man is the person that introduced me to turkey hunting! He also was a native American, and lived a primitive life style just like his ancestors did! Traditional bow maker and flint knapper! Rest in peace old soul! May you find wide open spaces in your next adventure! Thank you for teaching me the ways of the land! From sassafras tea to fletching a arrow! You helped me along!




I`m sorry to hear this, and offer my regrets. 

Did he ever attend any of the primitive skills get togethers, rondyvoos, or festivals?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 7, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Sincerely sorry for your loss.


Same here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m sorry to hear this, and offer my regrets.
> 
> Did he ever attend any of the primitive skills get togethers, rondyvoos, or festivals?


No sir, not that I know of! He attended many events in Alabama over the last 30 or 40 years that I've known him. I regret to say that I have just gotten interested in his way of thinking and way of hunting! This will probably Excel My love for traditional bows and trad hunting though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> No sir, not that I know of! He attended many events in Alabama over the last 30 or 40 years that I've known him. I regret to say that I have just gotten interested in his way of thinking and way of hunting! This will probably Excel My love for traditional bows and trad hunting though.




I just wonder if I might have met him or known him. The primitive and old ways family is not really that big.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 7, 2020)

Sorry for your / our loss Bro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I just wonder if I might have met him or known him. The primitive and old ways family is not really that big.


You may know him his civilian name is Leonard poor.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Sad day today .. My uncle by marriage passed away this morning. This man is the person that introduced me to turkey hunting! He also was a native American, and lived a primitive life style just like his ancestors did! Traditional bow maker and flint knapper! Rest in peace old soul! May you find wide open spaces in your next adventure! Thank you for teaching me the ways of the land! From sassafras tea to fletching a arrow! You helped me along!


Sorry to hear this,and for your loss,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2020)

Whewwww......what a drive! 

I've made it before, but it's been a while and I forgot what it felt like afterward.

Anyway, glad to be home for a short period.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Sad day today .. My uncle by marriage passed away this morning. This man is the person that introduced me to turkey hunting! He also was a native American, and lived a primitive life style just like his ancestors did! Traditional bow maker and flint knapper! Rest in peace old soul! May you find wide open spaces in your next adventure! Thank you for teaching me the ways of the land! From sassafras tea to fletching a arrow! You helped me along!




Bloodbro, sorry to hear about your Uncle. I'm sure he was was very Special in your life.

Sounds like the kind of person anyone would like to come across in their lifetime, and probably never forget having met him, even if just once.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2020)

Evening Batbro......


----------



## Batjack (Jan 7, 2020)

What up Chief? Besides me and you that is.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 7, 2020)

Got to be over by Kennistone at 9am for Daisey's eye doctor appt., wheels up at 7:30. See Y'all about 5am, or ealier if my sleep pattern don't change.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2020)

Good night ya'll, sleep monsta is calling . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

morning all

This is your wake up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

bloodbro,

Sorry for your loss.   May the wide open fields be filled with game.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Mng GW


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Internet was down,,,,attack?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

18 degrees here,strong SW wind,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Internet was down,,,,attack?



Might have been the underground electrical surge from Norway.

Oh and morning SwampY


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Good morning.......


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Might have been the underground electrical surge from Norway.
> 
> Oh and morning SwampY


? ? ? ?,satellite here,,,,slower than dirt this AM,,,,puppy woke me up 

Get to go get my injections tommorow,,,,oh goodie,,,,they changed my appt time,I'm usally the first one,,,,now it's in the afternoon,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Off to Albany, NY in few hours. Yankees and snow for a couple days, fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Off to Albany, NY in few hours. Yankees and snow for a couple days, fun, fun, fun.


I think there gonna miss the big storm following the jet stream,,,,we are for the most part,mostly rain,,,,warmer weather,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2020)

It wont be above freezing until Friday there. Like most things up there a group of folks are entrenched at the airport and there are multiple layers of  bureaucracy to deal with. They love them some .gov up there.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 8, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 8, 2020)

Good Morning to all all of you Drivelers.

Blood, I'm sorry to hear about your Uncle.  He sounds like a unique individual and the world needs a lot more of that kind of character. 

Glad that Chief made it home safely as well.

I see that CMP1 fell out of bed when his dog bit his exposed toe that was out from underneath the covers.  Now he will be hopping along until he gets to his doctor's appointment later this afternoon !!!

Ruger, I don't envy you at all that you have to go to Albany, New York.  On the day that I last had to fly into Albany, well lightning struck the air traffic control tower center at Hartsfield and it made for a very long day for me as I left Augusta earlier that day over to Atlanta, then several hours later up to La Guardia.  Got off of that plane and went down a spiral staircase with 7 more travelers right out onto the tarmac and got into a  19 passenger prop to fly up the Hudson River (with 18" of snow on the ground) and then finally got back on the ground at 2 AM (with 30-40 mph winds) and my luggage had been lost unfortunately and it had my really heavy coat in it.  Also my rental car company had long gone home by that time.  I did get a rental car from a different agency that stayed open until we got there and I finally got to my hotel in the wee hours of the morning.  I had to wait for 2 days to finally get my luggage delivered to my hotel room.  In the meantime, I had frozen over about 6 times.  The temp was originally 2 degrees then.  I remember after I had stayed over in Bennington, Vermont the next night.   When I walked outside, the remaining moisture in my hair froze on my head and it felt like sand instead.  The actual temp was -24 ° F when I came outside to try and drive to a little town about 10 miles away called, Hoosick Falls, N.Y. and that is where I spent 3 more days at their plant before I could fly back home.

When I think of it now, it sounds like CMP1's area somewhat as dang near EVERY 4-wheel drive personal 4X4 truck in that area all had the scrap blade attached to the front.  That was one of the worse trips that I have ever made.  

Ultimately, I had to make a total of 3 trips up there during that year.

I'm glad that I NEVER had to go back after that period of time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all all of you Drivelers.
> 
> Blood, I'm sorry to hear about your Uncle.  He sounds like a unique individual and the world needs a lot more of that kind of character.
> 
> ...



Oh you loved it so go ahead and admit it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2020)

Batjack said:


> What up Chief? Besides me and you that is.



I didn’t last long after that drive home bruh!

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Welcome home Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Welcome home Chief.



Thank you sir, and Mornin to you Gcoffee$bro!

Won’t be for long, gotta head back out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 8, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh you loved it so go ahead and admit it.




I wouldn't even consider going back to that COLD place if somebody paid me $50,000 in small unmarked bills today to do it.  

It was not too long after that adventure that I left that Company (after 20 years) and then started my own business and then I got to decide what I was going to do each day without someone else making those decisions.  That was one of the best days of my life as it turned out.  Now, I pick and choose what I really want to do each day for the most part.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 8, 2020)

Gonna take a shower and go meet my girlfriend for breakfast.

I hope that all of you will have a productive day and pass it on.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 8, 2020)

Man! Y'all get up early in here. Morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Man! Y'all get up early in here. Morning.



Some of these old poots go to bed before LAURA Ingraham comes on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh sorry, good Mornin dw!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2020)

dw, I can’t sleep well without my nightly dose of TDS administered by the lovely LAURA.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Some of these old poots go to bed before LAURA Ingraham comes on.



Apparently, I'm an old poot, then ....Although I did catch the start of Ingram's show last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

morning dw

My four legged alarm clock won't let me sleep too late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Apparently, I'm an old poot, then ....Although I did catch the start of Ingram's show last night.



My feet don't fit no limb, but I say "WHO" a lot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2020)

We are only allotted so many of these. Enjoy every one, and live each day to the fullest.


Nice frosty morning at 28 degrees.


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 8, 2020)

moan-ing poots.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> We are only allotted so many of these. Enjoy every one, and live each day to the fullest.
> 
> 
> Nice frosty morning at 28 degrees.
> ...



Nice sunrise.

Thermometer says 35 here.

But the Newton International Airport (yeah sure) is reporting 29*/.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2020)

Morning y’all. 28 degrees here.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2020)

Day break best time of day.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Mng,,,,18 deg here now with a 18 mph NW wind,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Day break best time of day.


Coldest just before the dawn,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2020)

Mernin!


----------



## redeli (Jan 8, 2020)

morning all


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2020)

28 in my driveway this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nice sunrise.
> 
> Thermometer says 35 here.
> 
> But the Newton International Airport (yeah sure) is reporting 29*/.




I'm @ 36° here now, but was showing 32° @ 6:00 am.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2020)

G it looks like I may be free Saturday. Once I get to Albany NY I’ll message you and get details.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Getting tires put on wife’s sleigh.  They sure don’t give them away.  But four different bids and they varied by 400$.  That tells how much markup there is.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Getting tires put on wife’s sleigh.  They sure don’t give them away.  But four different bids and they varied by 400$.  That tells how much markup there is.


Can't really like this one,,,,I'm glad my Cooper's are holding up,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Can't really like this one,,,,I'm glad my Cooper's are holding up,,,,


Some places must think you aren’t going to shop around


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Getting tires put on wife’s sleigh.  They sure don’t give them away.  But four different bids and they varied by 400$.  That tells how much markup there is.


If you inject bottles of great foam in them you can get another 15,000 miles out of them....might be a bumpy ride,but it saves you some money.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

And good morning to all the traveling and stay at home drivelers .


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> And good morning to all the traveling and stay at home drivelers .


Mng,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2020)

Mng,,,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2020)

buds,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Gotta go shave,whether I want to or not,,,,now my face is gonna be cold,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Gotta go shave,whether I want to or not,,,,now my face is gonna be cold,,,,




I haven`t been clean shaven in 47 years.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t been clean shaven in 47 years.


I just take my clippers to the beard,don't technicaly Shave with a razor,,,,got a Dr appt tomorrow,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> If you inject bottles of great foam in them you can get another 15,000 miles out of them....might be a bumpy ride,but it saves you some money.


Tread coming off


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I just take my clippers to the beard,don't technicaly Shave with a razor,,,,got a Dr appt tomorrow,,,,


Must be a female doc you want to impress


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Keebs are you still going to cheehaw?  Looks like Crakajak and I should be there about 10


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t been clean shaven in 47 years.


I’ve not had a beard in 40 years except for the occasional two day growth


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Must be a female doc you want to impress


Nurses,,,,? ? ? ?,just kidding,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

In the winter months,I shave maybe once or twice,,,,my neck gets nasty,,,,need a haircut too,but not until late winter,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> In the winter months,I shave maybe once or twice,,,,my neck gets nasty,,,,need a haircut too,but not until late winter,,,,




Now I do get a hair trim every couple of years. Got it trimmed back last spring.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Now I do get a hair trim every couple of years. Got it trimmed back last spring.


It's a number two on the trimmer everywhere for me,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> It's a number two on the trimmer everywhere for me,,,,




I`m shaggy and uncurried.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jeesh, these folks need to get the lawn guy out. They got inches of white growth on top of their winter grass.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Greetings from NY.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Jeesh, these folks need to get the lawn guy out. They got inches of white growth on top of their winter grass.



The lawn guy snowbirded it to FL for the winter.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2020)

What have I walked into? Nic an CMP be talkin bout doing they hair an evathang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2020)

I've been know to go scruffy now and then.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 8, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Day break best time of day.


Unless you're driving from Powder Springs to Marietta at that time just to get "Daisey" over beside Kennistone for a eye doc. appt. at 9am. Hour and a half to get less than half way across Cobb County, I can get to the boat ramps in Franklin or Brushy Branch just as fast. And those trips are mostly 2 lane roads, this one was 90% 4 lane.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> In the winter months,I shave maybe once or twice,,,,my neck gets nasty,,,,need a haircut too,but not until late winter,,,,


I ain't had a hair cut since I came home from playing in the "sand box", and the only reason I have a goatee instead of full beard is so I don't have to dye my side burns.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 8, 2020)

The only reason I still dye my goatee is I got tired of hearing what a cute "couple" we were when I took "Daisey" (32 years old when she birthed me) any where.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2020)

I wouldn’t have told that!


Batjack said:


> The only reason I still dye my goatee is I got tired of hearing what a cute "couple" we were when I took "Daisey" (32 years old when she birthed me) any where.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 8, 2020)

dang,,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2020)

Batjack said:


> The only reason I still dye my goatee is I got tired of hearing what a cute "couple" we were when I took "Daisey" (32 years old when she birthed me) any where.


Lawd have mercy, now we need a pic of the "cute couple"!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

Batjack said:


> The only reason I still dye my goatee is I got tired of hearing what a cute "couple" we were when I took "Daisey" (32 years old when she birthed me) any where.


People be thinking you had a cougar!!!!!.
When I first got married ,people thought my wife and me were brother/ sister.....I would smile and say I,m from Alabama...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> People be thinking you had a cougar!!!!!.
> When I first got married ,people thought my wife and me were brother/ sister.....I would smile and say I,m from Alabama...


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

Must be spring...people cutting beards,hair,and changing the color,...next thing you know somebody will be taking a bath more than once a week.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I just take my clippers to the beard,don't technicaly Shave with a razor,,,,got a Dr appt tomorrow,,,,


Is she good looking....pics or it didn,t happen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2020)

Afternoon !!  My short week, 36hrs..


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2020)

I’m too old to care how my hair looks. It be so white I keep it buzzed to keep the penguins away.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2020)

Let's talk pedicures???


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2020)

Good evening Quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Let's talk pedicures???



Got holes in the socks?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Let's talk pedicures???




I gotta gift card for a pedicure,  I've got Shrek feetsies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2020)

Evening Tradbro !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

trad and quack evening


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> People be thinking you had a cougar!!!!!.
> When I first got married ,people thought my wife and me were brother/ sister.....I would smile and say I,m from Alabama...


? ? ? ?,,,,funny right here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I’m too old to care how my hair looks. It be so white I keep it buzzed to keep the penguins away.


I can't deal with long hair after being in the AF,,,,drives me crazy,,,,and it's Grey,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Evening folks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Let's talk pedicures???


? ? ? ?


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 8, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Let's talk pedicures???


You ain't right, boy.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta gift card for a pedicure,  I've got Shrek feetsies.


Go ahead and get them painted while your there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2020)

Bout time to bust some rocks . .


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout time to bust some rocks . .


At least it's not raining.HAve fun.Don,t forget to feed Pete.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2020)

About 20 degrees with the wind blowing a bit, not my idea of pleasurable.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 8, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> About 20 degrees with the wind blowing a bit, not my idea of pleasurable.


And it's still 56 deg. here, might even see 65 tomorrow, I'll send pix from the pond.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta gift card for a pedicure,  I've got Shrek feetsies.


Better sneak in early before your buddies see ya!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got holes in the socks?


Yes, yes I dew!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Been around 18 degrees most of the day here,NW wind,,,,cold,,,,but 40 by Fri,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Batjack said:


> And it's still 56 deg. here, might even see 65 tomorrow, I'll send pix from the pond.


Nice,you guys have some serious storms heading your way for the weekend,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,you guys have some serious storms heading your way for the weekend,,,,



Whoopie.   I haven't got the limbs cleared up from the last one yet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Whoopie.   I haven't got the limbs cleared up from the last one yet.


Looks too be really powerful,,,,tornados,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,you guys have some serious storms heading your way for the weekend,,,,


Duck and cover time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2020)

In Jan,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 8, 2020)

I just hope Ruger gets back home before it hits, not fun landing in that stuff.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> In Jan,,,,


It's twister season here just about year round.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

Ga temp are like the lottery numbers 36..59...39....65....42......72


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

Batjack said:


> It's twister season here just about year round.


Can,t like your post ....but will agree with it.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

Starting Sat we have 14 days of 50% or more chance of rain.Typically 40% or more and it's going to happen.Alabama could get 2 months worth in 14 days.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Weathers showing 70-80 for Saturday but 50% chance storms.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2020)

Evening folks!

Just been tinkering with little chores round here before I head back out tomorrow.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Weathers showing 70-80 for Saturday but 50% chance storms.


It loops like no rain until the evening from what I can see.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2020)

Freakin maw in law just keeps on living and living!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2020)

Well now.  Bless her little old heart. 
Just thing BG you can her her heartbeat all night in your dreams just like a clock.  Tic Toc Tic Toc.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Freakin maw in law just keeps on living and living!


Your gonna miss her when she's GON


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Ugh!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ugh!
> View attachment 998261



Pretty heavy dandruff.   Get housekeeping to send more shampoo to the second floor.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ugh!
> View attachment 998261


I wouldn,t sleep with those flood lights shining in my room like that..


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2020)

Spaghetti is cooked and in the frig.Jerky is in the dehydrator.I,m tired and going to bed,been waking up at 3:30 a.m the last week or 2.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2020)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2020)

Good morning folks.....


----------



## Batjack (Jan 9, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2020)

morning Ruger and batbro

time for precious liquid


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Your gonna miss her when she's GON


Negatory there ghost rider!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2020)

Morning y'all! Headed back to the court house today. They probably short a judge an need me to fill in!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2020)

Last hunt of the season for me today. We shall see.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2020)

Going to be a long day. Have to head in soon then stay to do some work with the night shift folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 9, 2020)

Good Morning to all of you Drivelers.

Ruger, stay warm up there in that frozen tundra.  Hurry and get home safely to your pretty bride.  

Batjack might be "ice-fishing" until about 9 AM this morning but after that he might be swimming in the pond instead.  

Gobblin is performing maintenance on his fleet of 18-wheeler coffee tankers.  

Blood is replacing Judge JUDY in the courtroom today.  (I pity those felons !!!) 

NIC IS SAVING THE BEST FOR LAST AND I HOPE THAT HE GETS THAT BIGGEST AND BEST BUCK IN GEORGIA TODAY !!!    


I hope that all of you will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Last hunt of the season for me today. We shall see.


Best of luck


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm not looking forward to all the sitting around.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 9, 2020)

Morning y’all. Good luck Nic.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

22 degrees here,strong SW wind,,,,gonna warm up,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm not looking forward to all the sitting around.



Dead man walking! Put it on them bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

Mornin folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dead man walking! Put it on them bro!


I'm on it!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2020)

Sounds like Tony Soprano and the boys around here. “Yuzzz guys” do everything.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2020)

Morning gents !!!  Busy busy night.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2020)

Mng buds,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

Lookin at the forecast, this is going to be a very wet trip the entire time we are there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning gents !!!  Busy busy night.



Time flies when ya busy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin at the forecast, this is going to be a very wet trip the entire time we are there.


Where youns going now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

Da Possum said:


> Mng buds,,,,,



Mng back to you buds,,,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2020)

When is the NC game ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Where youns going now?



Evansville, IN for tomorrow night show, then to Louisville and hit the Bourbon Trail to waste a day or better, then over to Lexington to finish up with the 2nd show on Monday and come back home on Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When is the NC game ???



Monday night, while I’m working as always.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2020)

Mornin!!  Awsome nights rest, I'z feelin 'almost' froggy!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Mng Keebs,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 9, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning y'all! Headed back to the court house today. They probably short a judge an need me to fill in!



Morning, all.

They cut me loose from JD permanently yesterday evening. Guess Cobb Superior Court will do without my vast knowledge and common sense for another couple years.


----------



## redeli (Jan 9, 2020)

morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!  Awsome nights rest, I'z feelin 'almost' froggy!



Mornin, feel like bumpin butts?


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 9, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Evansville, IN for tomorrow night show, then to Louisville and hit the Bourbon Trail to waste a day or better, then over to Lexington to finish up with the 2nd show on Monday and come back home on Tuesday.



Evansville...my old high school stomping grounds. What show you doing up there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2020)

Good day all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all !!




Rest well, Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Evansville...my old high school stomping grounds. What show you doing up there?




WWE SMACKDOWN.......WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

Good morning to all the early rising drivelers.Woke up at 3:30 again and didn,t go back to sleep till ,7:00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Good morning to all the early rising drivelers.Woke up at 3:30 again and didn,t go back to sleep till ,7:00.



At least you went back to sleep for a couple.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning y'all! Headed back to the court house today. They probably short a judge an need me to fill in!


Just stand up first thing and yell "they all are guilty of sump in so send em to da chair."


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm not looking forward to all the sitting around.


Put on some music and dance like nobody is watching.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Going to be a long day. Have to head in soon then stay to do some work with the night shift folks.


That makes for a loooonnnnggggggg day.
Any time to check out the tourist sites..


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Keebs,,,,


Mornin, The good looking weather lady says you could get 1/2. " of ice.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Morning, all.
> 
> They cut me loose from JD permanently yesterday evening. Guess Cobb Superior Court will do without my vast knowledge and common sense for another couple years.


Step on over to the commissioners office and give them some input.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all !!


Sleep tight........for at least 2.5hrs.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> At least you went back to sleep for a couple.


I did,but this ol boy gets tired by afternoon,then try not to take a nap so I will sleep good tonight.This getting old is not what I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Evansville, IN for tomorrow night show, then to Louisville and hit the Bourbon Trail to waste a day or better, then over to Lexington to finish up with the 2nd show on Monday and come back home on Tuesday.


At least your staying on the rain side and not in the ice/snow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> At least your staying on the rain side and not in the ice/snow.




10-4, not sure which is worse except for the driving part. Going to be rather gusty to I see.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2020)

stomach was turning flips so I sit in the recliner with TV on.   Dozed a little but now I've had b'fast and feel better.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stomach was turning flips so I sit in the recliner with TV on.   Dozed a little but now I've had b'fast and feel better.


 There is all kinda stuff going around here.......... flu, upper respiratory infections, rsv, virus.......I actually HATE going out to shop, may find me a mask & gloves to wear to Harvey's and Wally World!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2020)

None of the big boys showed up this morning. Got to finish up my encampment and firewood for the Frontiers Festival through the middle of the day today. One last chance this afternoon and deer season is over till this fall.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> None of the big boys showed up this morning. Got to finish up my encampment and firewood for the Frontiers Festival through the middle of the day today. One last chance this afternoon and deer season is over till this fall.


You need to get one so you can use it for the demonstration....... I hope you have one Saturday, I want LilMan to see it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2020)

Keebs said:


> You need to get one so you can use it for the demonstration....... I hope you have one Saturday, I want LilMan to see it!




We have something in the works. Stone and bone tools only too, when we work a deer out there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Keebs said:


> There is all kinda stuff going around here.......... flu, upper respiratory infections, rsv, virus.......I actually HATE going out to shop, may find me a mask & gloves to wear to Harvey's and Wally World!!


If I go to Wally World,I use the wipes on the cart handle,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin, The good looking weather lady says you could get 1/2. " of ice.


Gonna turn to rain after a warm up,then ice,,,,

BTW,Mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

I gotta get me a set of those rubber cleat slip ons for ice,,,,Go right over your boots,saw them at Wally World the other day,,,,sports,camping dept,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I gotta get me a set of those rubber cleat slip ons for ice,,,,Go right over your boots,saw them at Wally World the other day,,,,sports,camping dept,,,,



I have pair of those I hope I never use again. Rubber strapping you slip over your shoes with metal cleats on the bottom. I used them in MSP.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I have pair of those I hope I never use again. Rubber strapping you slip over your shoes with metal cleats on the bottom. I used them in MSP.


These have the rubber cleats,,,,my mail lady had hers on the other day,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> That makes for a loooonnnnggggggg day.
> Any time to check out the tourist sites..



 Funny guy! I’m not touring French and Indian war sites.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

Might pack my chest waders on this trip.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> These have the rubber cleats,,,,my mail lady had hers on the other day,,,,



Mine are YakTrax.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 9, 2020)

Here you go, it’s not really cleats but a spring wrapped around a strap. Worked good.

https://www.amazon.com/Yaktrax/s?k=Yaktrax


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> If I go to Wally World,I use the wipes on the cart handle,,,,


Me too, headed there now so I won't have to go after work!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Me too, headed there now so I won't have to go after work!


I Wipe the whole cart.No telling how many bad germs on the inside of that buggy.
I don,t even purchase the front row of can goods and wipe down my hands when I get back to the truck.Better to be safe than sorry.My rule is if 2 or more people can touch it ,,,,,it would has to be disenfected  this time of year.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 9, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Here you go, it’s not really cleats but a spring wrapped around a strap. Worked good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Yaktrax/s?k=Yaktrax


My strap on "cleats" have metal spikes like golf shoes but bigger and I sharpened them. Like you, I hope I never need them again.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

Mesquite chicken breast  and garlic green beans with tomatoes for lunch today.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stomach was turning flips so I sit in the recliner with TV on.   Dozed a little but now I've had b'fast and feel better.


Hope your feeling better.This stuff going around ain,t no joke.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh, had a so-so "cool" morning on the pond. Caught a bunch of hand size stuff, nothing to write home about. Did manage one nice one, and a heck off a fight on my lite gear.



That mirror I'm holding it up to is ten inches tall. Oh, no ice EE, water was too warm.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> I Wipe the whole cart.No telling how many bad germs on the inside of that buggy.
> I don,t even purchase the front row of can goods and wipe down my hands when I get back to the truck.Better to be safe than sorry.My rule is if 2 or more people can touch it ,,,,,it would has to be disenfected  this time of year.


I stop on the way out and grab some to do my hands in the truck after loading,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Oh, had a so-so "cool" morning on the pond. Caught a bunch of hand size stuff, nothing to write home about. Did manage one nice one, and a heck off a fight on my lite gear.
> 
> View attachment 998312
> 
> That mirror I'm holding it up to is ten inches tall. Oh, no ice EE, water was too warm.


Nice catch Batbro,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Batjack said:


> My strap on "cleats" have metal spikes like golf shoes but bigger and I sharpened them. Like you, I hope I never need them again.


Our driveway is treacherous,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 9, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice catch Batbro,,,,


15 mins. or so of total terror on 2lb. test! He kept diving down into the hydrilla, felt like he weighed 12 pounds in all that moss.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

My Dr rescheduled my appt for today till this coming Tuesday,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 9, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Our driveway is treacherous,,,,


So was Mt. Vinson the last time I used them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Batjack said:


> 15 mins. or so of total terror on 2lb. test! He kept diving down into the hydrilla, felt like he weighed 12 pounds in all that moss.


Heading for cover,,,,great catch,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

The wind is howling outside from the SW,,,,strange for the winter here,,,,cold,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2020)

B ack from the morning adventure


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2020)

Will be posting from phone or tablet for a while


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Will be posting from phone or tablet for a while





gobbleinwoods said:


> Will be posting from phone or tablet for a while


Why? What did I miss?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2020)

Missed nothing.  Hard drive corrupted so having it worked on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2020)

Home is ready, fire laid, coffee pot in position.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Home is ready, fire laid, coffee pot in position.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 998321


That is so cool! Give us a pic of the outside!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2020)

My girl has been after me to take her duck hunting. I've been avoiding it for years... Guess I can't anymore since she ordered her own waders!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> My girl has been after me to take her duck hunting. I've been avoiding it for years... Guess I can't anymore since she ordered her own waders!! View attachment 998323


If you don’t someone else will and you might not like him


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you don’t someone else will and you might not like him


Proactive ... I am! Eventually you have to give in to a unworthy soul!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2020)

Yup . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 9, 2020)

Word...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2020)

Tru dat..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Proactive ... I am! Eventually you have to give in to a unworthy soul!


And unworthy he will be


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2020)

Time to getr done !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to getr done !!


Hope you have a easy night bro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2020)

Well, we’re settled into rooms in Evansville. Might know it would be a Casino Hotel. Uh ohhhh!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 10, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Proactive ... I am! Eventually you have to give in to a unworthy soul!


Any daughter that buys her own waders can spot unworthyness a mile away.You taught her well.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 10, 2020)

Mornin bat.......how's the flock this morning?..


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 10, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, we’re settled into rooms in Evansville. Might know it would be a Casino Hotel. Uh ohhhh!


Hope you win a bunch of money if your not sleeping .Let me Holla at a dollar.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin bat.......how's the flock this morning?..


Still roosting, this stupid full moon don't keep them up all night...unlike me.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 10, 2020)

I have started waking up at 3:30-4:00 again regardless of what time I go to sleep.I think it's still deer season,even though I haven,t been since before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 10, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Still roosting, this stupid full moon don't keep them up all night...unlike me.


You should go outside and owl hoot at them...?they are probably about ready to wake up.
I have done that 2 hours before sun up practicing and they answered........I learned why I was walking under them , they saw me and would never fly down towards me.never gobbled..just flew away.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> You should go outside and owl hoot at them...?they are probably about ready to wake up.
> I have done that 2 hours before sun up practicing and they answered........I learned why I was walking under them , they saw me and would never fly down towards me.never gobbled..just flew away.


They roost around where I park my truck at the pond, I'll rouse them about daylight, just before I make my first cast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2020)

Morning! We talkin Turkey?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> I have started waking up at 3:30-4:00 again regardless of what time I go to sleep.I think it's still deer season,even though I haven,t been since before Thanksgiving.


Welcome to my world.  Today I went back to sleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2020)

Morning bloodbro, batbro, crakajak


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2020)

Let’s see if I can find


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 10, 2020)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you wide-awake Drivelers.

Blood, your Daughter is awesome in her talents and she is the prettiest duck hunter that I have ever seen as well !!!  You've got a wonderful family in every respect.  

Gobblin, I hope that you are feeling better as today gets going.

I wish Ruger a quick and safe trip home today as well.

Hopefully, Chief left a lot of breadcrumbs along his route so that he can find his way home early next week too.  Maybe he can bring home a couple of those "DIVAS" to entertain the rest of us.


I also hope that all of you Drivelers will have a good day and pass it on.

I've got to get all of my paperwork done so that I can send the "GOVERNMENT"  my 4th quarter estimated income tax payment.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you wide-awake Drivelers.
> 
> Blood, your Daughter is awesome in her talents and she is the prettiest duck hunter that I have ever seen as well !!!  You've got a wonderful family in every respect.
> 
> ...


So as soon as the check clears the DOD can purchase another ICBM?


Mornin EE


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 10, 2020)

Morning, Yall! Anyone know where I can get this reworked around the Atlanta area? I don't want to restore it to look like new (I like the markings and scuffs) but want it to work again.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 10, 2020)

Morning, all. 

Man...I gotta check in more often. I missed a bunch since midday yestidday!


Nic's teepee is all set up.
Blood On the Ground clearly married up (as did most of us)
The winter solstice has not affected the bass in Batjack's pond
Mrs. H22 can't swim with overalls full of water.
Hope ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2020)

Moanin time !!!  Most excellent night !!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 10, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> My girl has been after me to take her duck hunting. I've been avoiding it for years... Guess I can't anymore since she ordered her own waders!! View attachment 998323


Where you going?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 10, 2020)

Patriot44 said:


> Where you going?


No clue


----------



## trad bow (Jan 10, 2020)

Morning from Unicoi


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2020)

Mernin!!!!!!  It's FRIDAY!!  Ron-Da-Voo weekend AND I'll have my monster with me!!  He hasn't spent the night with me for way too long, I may not let him go home!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Mng ladies and gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 10, 2020)

42 degrees here,,,,winter storm watch too,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Good morning folks.....running a little later today. Yesterday didn’t end until after midnight last night.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Good news is I got done up here and heading home midday. May get to see some forum friends this weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2020)

Mornin to lots of drivelers 

dw, quack, trad, Ruger, theloveablekeebs, and Swampy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good news is I got done up here and heading home midday. May get to see some forum friends this weekend.



May?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Unless my travel gets delayed plans are looking good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2020)

Mornin folks!

Gonna be a nasty day here. Raining and breezy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2020)

Safe travels to all !  Waiting on sleep aids to kick in . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels to all !  Waiting on sleep aids to kick in . .



Rest well bro...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

It was soooooo dang cold on the ramp last night!


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 10, 2020)

Dark full moon last night


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Saying that we could get 6 to 11 inches of snow by Sunday,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Saying that we could get 6 to 11 inches of snow by Sunday,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 10, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


>


Hope it misses us,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Saying that we could get 6 to 11 inches of snow by Sunday,,,,



Flash flood watch and wind advisory here, but warm in the low 60’s. 3-4” of rain, wind 25-30 mph with possible gusts to 45mph


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks like it will be ugly in GA Saturday night.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Looks like it will be ugly in GA Saturday night.



So far, the final weekend deer hunting plan looks like Friday evening, Saturday morning, and Sunday morning (maybe).


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 10, 2020)

Morning friends,Quick drive by this a.m. have a long list of things to do today.Safe travels,be safe, and hug a loved one today.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> The winter solstice has not affected the bass in Batjack's pond


It must have last night. I couldn't even get the bream to come up and eat the bread I tossed out for them this morning.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> So far, the final weekend deer hunting plan looks like Friday evening, Saturday morning, and Sunday morning (maybe).


Yeah. looks like it's gonna swing over here between 7 and 9pm Sat. evening. The talk'n heads are giving us a 20% chance of disco dancing about that time.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Morning friends,Quick drive by this a.m. have a long list of things to do today.Safe travels,be safe, and hug a loved one today.


The three stooges had just hit the ground as I pulled down the drive to the pond, had to wait for them to wonder off into the woods before I could park.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Batbro I don’t think we could get any bream out here no matter our effort. Creek behind my hotel.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Batbro View attachment 998395I don’t think we could get any bream out here no matter our effort. Creek behind my hotel.


I don't know about that... a little work with a sledge hammer and some crickets.. just might be able to talk them into it. Then again, after the morning I had...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Batjack said:


> I don't know about that... a little work with a sledge hammer and some crickets.. just might be able to talk them into it. Then again, after the morning I had...



Yep, ice fishing would be about the only way. Some spots look froze solid.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, ice fishing would be about the only way. Some spots look froze solid.


Good that way they can't run when we bust the hole in the ice with a hammer over a deep spot.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Critters in that creek probably haven’t seen a bug sense last fall.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Critters in that creek probably haven’t seen a bug sense last fall.


Do they even have crickets up there?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Do they even have crickets up there?



Yes, they have crickets and hoppers here. Makes one wonder how they survive the winters.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yes, they have crickets and hoppers here. Makes one wonder how they survive the winters.


Skeeters will be swarming here tomorrow...well till they get blowed away tomorrow night.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Skeeters will be swarming here tomorrow...well till they get blowed away tomorrow night.



In Alaska, I’ve seen skeeter swarms looked like fog at the spring thaw. Critters are amazing survivors.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, ice fishing would be about the only way. Some spots look froze solid.


Just had the mental image of Ruger sitting over an ice fishing hole behind his hotel....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Just had the mental image of Ruger sitting over an ice fishing hole behind his hotel....



Never know if I had time. 
I’m onboard headed home now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Never know if I had time.
> I’m onboard headed home now.


Safe travels


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2020)

Ugly morning here, but I was in full wet weather gear so some of these boys that don’t prepare like me didn’t have to. 

They better take note, I’m not going to be out here 4ever.

I’m dry and indoors with a full belly til at least 10:00 pm now.

How y’all are?


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 10, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Ugly morning here, but I was in full wet weather gear so some of these boys that don’t prepare like me didn’t have to.
> 
> They better take note, I’m not going to be out here 4ever.
> 
> ...



Thinking about how I'm gonna skate out of work about 330 and head to the tree....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Back in the south!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Thinking about how I'm gonna skate out of work about 330 and head to the tree....



Tree time would be sweet, but I’d even settle for front porch right now. When I get this little run over with come Saturday a week, I’m going to OD on some.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2020)

Mississippi beef tips, rice n gravy for work supper.  Good afternoon and good weekend all !!  Last juan.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mississippi beef tips, rice n gravy for work supper.  Good afternoon and good weekend all !!  Last juan.



That sounds mighty good!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Ugly morning here, but I was in full wet weather gear so some of these boys that don’t prepare like me didn’t have to.
> 
> They better take note, I’m not going to be out here 4ever.
> 
> ...


Just issued a Winter storm warning here,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2020)

Sure glad I'm off this weekend !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2020)

Mannn, phone wasc going crazy on here a few minutes ago. Don’t know what was happening. Started getting all kinds of ads, couldn’t post/type even with my Adblocker. Seems to be working all right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure glad I'm off this weekend !!



I am too actually, but not @ home. Laying over in Louisville for Sat and Sun.   Going to tour a few Bourbon distillery’s before we mozy over to Lexington Sunday night. Head home Tuesday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2020)

The wife's still coughing/hacking/sniveling/sneezing, finally went the the Dr. today for some anti's.  How I've dodged it is amazing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The wife's still coughing/hacking/sniveling/sneezing, finally went the the Dr. today for some anti's.  How I've dodged it is amazing.


Stuff is going around,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Stuff is going around,,,,


Yuup niece who is a pharmacist finally went to urgent care on Saturday and then tried to go to work on Wednesday and got sent home.  If you have this stuff it is bad news


----------



## Batjack (Jan 10, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The wife's still coughing/hacking/sniveling/sneezing, finally went the the Dr. today for some anti's.  How I've dodged it is amazing.


All then bay bays she plays with.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Wife went to doc, said it was viral but not flu, no antis, steroid shot.
Doc said plenty of it around.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 10, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yuup niece who is a pharmacist finally went to urgent care on Saturday and then tried to go to work on Wednesday and got sent home.  If you have this stuff it is bad news


When I see my Dr on Tues,I'm gonna ask for some penicillin,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 10, 2020)

Time to put this Circus behind us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2020)

Here I’m iz!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 11, 2020)

Morning bat,Chief.Here's to a good day before  an night of bad weather.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2020)

Morning Crakajak

See pm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey batbro


Going fishing?


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey batbro
> 
> 
> Going fishing?


Thinking about it, they didn't want to eat yesterday so maybe they're hungry today. Have to go late tho, gotta pick up "Daisey's" perscription at Kroger first thing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Thinking about it, they didn't want to eat yesterday so maybe they're hungry today. Have to go late tho, gotta pick up "Daisey's" perscription at Kroger first thing.



Sure is warm outside this morning


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure is warm outside this morning


Yeah, had to take the fan out of the window when I got out of bed, warm enough it had the A/C running it's legs off.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2020)

Morning.. Got the shmoker going.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning.. Got the shmoker going.



Big cook?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Big cook?


Smoking some pig for a friend


----------



## cramer (Jan 11, 2020)

Morning  fellers  
Thanks  for  the  coffee  G  
set the clock to hunt, turned it off real quick like though


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

28 degrees here and Windy,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2020)

Morning !!  64 here in the MON.


----------



## cramer (Jan 11, 2020)

It is warm and windy here .  Warmdy


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 11, 2020)

G'day all. Thought about getting a morning hunt in, then looked at the hourly forecast and wind, and decided on coffee and the news instead. Stay dry and safe today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Pretty warm down there,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2020)

Morning y’all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2020)

On the Mineral Ice, trying to alleviate some pain . .  Smell like Menthol...


----------



## cramer (Jan 11, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> On the Mineral Ice, trying to alleviate some pain . .  Smell like Menthol...


Try Blue  Emu. No smell, no burn , but it works for me


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

cramer said:


> Try Blue  Emu. No smell, no burn , but it works for me


Ask your Dr for some dliclofenate sodium,,,,topical,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jan 11, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> On the Mineral Ice, trying to alleviate some pain . .  Smell like Menthol...



Try bathing  every once  in  a  while  












In the fountain  of  youth - ewe old *****


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2020)

Two yahoos in front seats on way to cheehaw.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Two yahoos in front seats on way to cheehaw.


Pic's?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Who you got with ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2020)

Mornin folks!

Still plumb nasty with rain here. Heading over to Louisville here in a while, I’m sure it’s the same there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Freezing rain here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2020)

One of the boys(crew) with me lost his dang wallet somewhere. That’s a bad feeling and predicament to be in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Freezing rain here,,,,



Unseasonably warm here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Unseasonably warm here.


It was 45 here yesterday,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2020)

55° here now, but heading just a couple hours East in about an hour and supposed to be almost 70° there. Making for all this unstable weather.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2020)

70degrees here in Eatonton. Gonna be a rough evening weather wise.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

trad bow said:


> 70degrees here in Eatonton. Gonna be a rough evening weather wise.


Wonder what it will be after the front rolls thru,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2020)

Not sure why, but waiting on a load of split/aged/delivered/stacked firewood . .


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m sure it will be cooler.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Pic's?





Cmp1 said:


> Who you got with ya?


Crakajak is driving and Ruger. Riding shotgun.  Me just sitting in the back on the way to Cheehaw to see South Georgia GON members.   O


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2020)

Let’s see if I can get a pic to load

Nope will try from phone


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2020)

If this storm hasn't hit where you are yet, get ready for a ride. First time I've ever herd my house "creeking and popping". There's a BUNCH of wind it this one.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2020)

Possible tornado 3 miles from here.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2020)

Got about an hour before it gets to my house


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2020)

Hope everyone makes in thru unhurt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2020)

So we need to duck and cover!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So we need to duck and cover!


In a word...YES.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Possible tornado 3 miles from here.


Stay safe,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 11, 2020)

It went north and south of us........thankfully


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks like just ice for us,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Stay safe,,,,


Thanks, we're O.K., it's all but passed us. Just light rain for the next little while.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Wind is howling here,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2020)

Hasn’t got to me yet. Think I’ll go shave and shower in case power goes out


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2020)

If anyone knows how to get in touch with Nic, tell him it looks like the squall line will get to them just after 9pm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2020)

From today


Batjack said:


> Thanks, we're O.K., it's all but passed us. Just light rain for the next little while.


called ruger and they were just getting to crakajak’s.   Passed the message along.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2020)

Batjack said:


> If anyone knows how to get in touch with Nic, tell him it looks like the squall line will get to them just after 9pm.



Nic was going home tonight but lots of others were planning to spend the night at the park.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2020)

Just hit us. GOOD thunder and lightening heavey rain. Got the doors open. I kinda like it.  Feels like Spring.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 11, 2020)

Lots of thunder and lighting just passed thru in the eastern shadow of the big rock.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just hit us. GOOD thunder and lightening heavey rain. Got the doors open. I kinda like it.  Feels like Spring.



Just rain so far here but did lose satellite for a minute or two.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2020)

Had plenty of wind an rain in the 30132! Shmoked a wild hawg today... Ain't that bad!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 11, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> From today
> 
> called ruger and they were just getting to crakajak’s.   Passed the message along.


Got home about the time the light show and hard rain started.Ruger was headed to da hizzle .Should be home in a few if he doesn,t get behind any 2000 lb motored bumper cars.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 11, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just rain so far here but did lose satellite for a minute or two.


It's coming you way quick.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2020)

Wild and wooly crew.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 11, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Wild and wooly crew.


Motley crew! Hope y'all had a good time and stayed dry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just rain so far here but did lose satellite for a minute or two.


We did too for a second.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Wild and wooly crew.View attachment 998522


That boy has bought cauht up to you. Watch out.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 11, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Wild and wooly crew.View attachment 998522


Had a great time today.Hope you don,t get any bad weather tonight.


----------



## redeli (Jan 11, 2020)

whew … I am stuff full of cats and perch


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 11, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That boy has bought cauht up to you. Watch out.


I think he grew a ft since last year.Keebs better look out.....he's gonna be driving before long.


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jan 11, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Wild and wooly crew.View attachment 998522


I have set around the campfire with Nic, Keeb's and G$$$ hope I got that right and purty shore thats Ruger in the green shirt. Keebs put some names on them please..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 11, 2020)

Evening folks....finally home, 285 shutdown with bad wreck. Had to go the back way home.

I had a good time today. The trip and time shared at Chehaw were filled with good company.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 11, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Evening folks....finally home, 285 shutdown with bad wreck. Had to go the back way home.
> 
> I had a good time today. The trip and time shared at Chehaw were filled with good company.


I saw the traffic backup on the news figured it would have cleared before you got ther.Glad you made it home safe.Open the windows to get that springtime breeze and sleep till tomorrow.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 11, 2020)

I had a great time today with Ruger and Gman.....I did miss my nap time though.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 11, 2020)

Today I traveled from the my home in the mountain foothills across the Piedmont to end up in the south GA swamps. Seeing the diversity of our state, not a bad way to spend a a day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2020)

Awesome pics of some of the finest on GON!!!


How many days before G$'s "due...??"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2020)

Hanks made an appearance but not the picture


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2020)

After the front it didn’t cool off all that much.  55* and still shorts weather.

But not too warm for coffee


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> After the front it didn’t cool off all that much. 55* and still shorts weather.


Yeah, I put the fan in the window thinking temps. would drop like a rock, woke up in a pool of sweat.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 12, 2020)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you Drivelers.

I would have loved to have been down south at the Festival this weekend along with the  rest of you but I couldn't work out all of the details on my end unfortunately.  After seeing the photo above, I think that I might have seen some of  you on the "WANTED" Posters on the wall at the Post Office !!!!!

Thankfully, the weather didn't get too bad here last night and it has finally left my area BUT I SEE THAT THIS LINE OF STORMS IS STILL GOING ON ACROSS THE SOUTHERN/EASTERN PART OF THE GEORGIA.  Looks like my Daughter and Son-in-Law in Statesboro are getting some of the same storm system right now according to my "live" weather map. 

I hope that all of you will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning Bat, Eagle, Goblin. I'm headed to the woods for one last morning hunt of the year. Will check in from there..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning crew......the four legged alarm clock wanted me up.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks like it's gonna be clear this morning, think I take another shot at the pond and how many trees are down. Lil Brother's been out of power since the storms came through, prob. have to feed them breakfast first.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 12, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Looks like it's gonna be clear this morning, think I take another shot at the pond and how many trees are down. Lil Brother's been out of power since the storms came through, prob. have to feed them breakfast first.


Sounds like got hit pretty good. We had sideways rain and lightning for about 30 mins, then just light rain. Got 2 extra inches of water in the pool this am.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Wild and wooly crew.View attachment 998522


Nice Pic,,,,love the Dobey too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Got about 3 inches of snow,,,,15 degrees out,light N wind,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Wild and wooly crew.View attachment 998522


I know this,but who is the guy with the Dobey?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Looks like it's gonna be clear this morning, think I take another shot at the pond and how many trees are down. Lil Brother's been out of power since the storms came through, prob. have to feed them breakfast first.



What time do you figure baptism services will commence?


----------



## cramer (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning  fellers  
Thanks  for  the  coffee  G  
Been  reading  all over
headed to camp soon for the last mid day  hunt of THIS  season


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 12, 2020)

Good Morning to the rest of the late arriving Drivelers.

The good news is that I have washed and dried and put away 3 loads of laundry this morning SO I will have something to wear when I hopefully have lunch with my girlfriend today.

This dang weather is crazy as the clouds are so low and thick that it looks like I can reach up and touch them.  Of course, water is standing every where still and the weatherman says that it is going to continue to rain in my area off and on the rest of the day.  

I don't know about the rest of you BUT I AM READY FOR SOME SUNSHINE TO ARRIVE TO HELP DRY OUT EVERYTHING.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning y’all. Hope everyone survived the storms yesterday in good shape.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2020)

Never really had strong wind here


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Never really had strong wind here


We sure did,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Small limbs in the street is the worst of it here. Not bad for that size storm front.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Small limbs in the street is the worst of it here. Not bad for that size storm front.


I’ve not been everywhere but what little I have seen almost no limbs down


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> What time do you figure baptism services will commence?


Sorry Bro., but it started about 10 mins. after you posted. Froggy as all git out, but no trees down. Lil Brother (1 mile north) had trees down everywhere around him. One hit the transformer in front of his house that's why he's still out of power.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

At least I didn't get skunked this time, only had a few hits and most were just bumps on a top water that I missed. Did manage two little ones. The bass fought WAY out of his weight class and was fun as could be.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 12, 2020)

Good morning evabody....had some wind and a lot of lighting and thunder for about 30 minutes wind some  big drops of rain. Haven,t looked around yet...hope all is well.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 12, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Never really had strong wind here


That's good to hear.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Sorry Bro., but it started about 10 mins. after you posted. Froggy as all git out, but no trees down. Lil Brother (1 mile north) had trees down everywhere around him. One hit the transformer in front of his house that's why he's still out of power.



No worries, I was looking for an excuse not to do what I needed to be doing.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> No worries, I was looking for an excuse not to do what I needed to be doing.


As froggy as it was, you'ld just be getting here about now. You don't need no invite, just call and say you're on the way.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 12, 2020)

Beautiful morning now that the fog has burned off.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Batjack said:


> At least I didn't get skunked this time, only had a few hits and most were just bumps on a top water that I missed. Did manage two little ones. The bass fought WAY out of his weight class and was fun as could be.
> 
> View attachment 998563
> 
> View attachment 998565


Nice ones Bat,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Batjack said:


> As froggy as it was, you'ld just be getting here about now. You don't need no invite, just call and say you're on the way.



Much appreciated.......
Fog was definitely thick here as well.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice ones Bat,,,,


That little bass lost a lot of color between catch and pic, he was hooked REAL good. At first between his color and fight I thought he was a spot (how could a spot get in my pond?) so much I had to feel his tongue to make sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Moanin fella's !!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hey Quack.....


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Much appreciated.......
> Fog was definitely thick here as well.


I couldn't see my truck from the pier on the other side of the dam the fog was so thick. But when it burned off it got too bright to fish.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin fella's !!!!


QuackBro in da HOUSE!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Batjack said:


> That little bass lost a lot of color between catch and pic, he was hooked REAL good. At first between his color and fight I thought he was a spot (how could a spot get in my pond?) so much I had to feel his tongue to make sure.


Those little ones fight pretty good,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Those little ones fight pretty good,,,,


This lil guy fought harder than the much bigger one the other day, and I thought he was a lot bigger than he / it was.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Gonna grill up some T-bones and sausage along with a LCB fo suppa !!  Whatchya'll having ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Batjack said:


> This lil guy fought harder that the much bigger on the other day, and I thought he was a lot bigger than he / it was.




We had a fisheries biologist do a "shock" study on the plantation pond several years ago, very interesting on how they age a bass.  Shocked up a bunch of salt water eels too.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grill up some T-bones and sausage along with a LCB fo suppa !!  Whatchya'll having ??


Still on my "last meal" bucket list before going back on zero carbs, so anything that includes veggies, pasta, bread, spuds, and is fried.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

1" rain here.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We had a fisheries biologist do a "shock" study on the plantation pond several years ago, very interesting on how they age a bass.  Shocked up a bunch of salt water eels too.


Never caught no eel on a reel, did have a 7 foot green moray "coaxed" up from the bottom to the top of my B.C. while diving in the Caymans once.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1" rain here.


Looking at the pond we got at least 3" here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Batjack said:


> This lil guy fought harder than the much bigger on the other day, and I thought he was a lot bigger than he / it was.


Especially on light tackle,,,,you guys got me using 4 and 6 lb test,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

They eat smoked eel in Germany,,,,never got the guts to try it,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Still on my "last meal" bucket list before going back on zero carbs, so anything that includes veggies, pasta, bread, spuds, and is fried.




I lost 60lbs on low carbs, have kept it off for over 3 yrs.  Poke skins are your munchie friends !!!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Especially on light tackle,,,,you guys got me using 4 and 6 lb test,,,,


I hate to admit it but one does catch more fish that way and they are a bunch funner. I still like big rod, big line, and big bait for bigger fish. But, have to say that I've boated a lot of fish on small tackle that I couldn't have imagined years ago.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I lost 60lbs on low carbs, have kept it off for over 3 yrs.  Poke skins are your munchie friends !!!


Once I'm back in keotosis (sp) I'll adjust slowly back to low carbs (cucumbers, pickles, onion, etc.), but it's non-manufactured meat, eggs, and skins for a few weeks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

I caught several morays when bone fishing on Wake Island, bright colors on some.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

I’ve lost about 20 lbs sense the hospital debacle. I’m slowly chipping away at it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve lost about 20 lbs sense the hospital debacle. I’m slowly chipping away at it.


I eat way too many carbs,but stay the same weight,,,,168,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I eat way too many carbs,but stay the same weight,,,,168,,,,


I've held at 260lbs. since last spring reguardless of me going off diet to eat all the stuff I bought to fix for a guest that never showed. With luck I'll see 240 or less this go around.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Still hanging 'round 190 .


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 12, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Started out at 252.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Started out at 252.


I started at 300!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Batjack said:


> I've held at 260lbs. since last spring reguardless of me going off diet to eat all the stuff I bought to fix for a guest that never showed. With luck I'll see 240 or less this go around.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

When I came home from my "Senior trip" in '83, I was wearing a T-shirt I bought at "Meachum's" in P.C.B. it was a X-SMALL! I was 5'-1" and weighed in at 125lbs.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 12, 2020)

I need to lose some weight. 235 right now. Most I’ve ever weighed. My back and leg keeps me from moving enough to lose much weight unless I quit eating very much and change what I eat.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 12, 2020)

In 1975 when I graduated high school I was 6’ and 170. Three years later 6’1” at 185 and stayed that way until I was 45. My weight has crept up ever since.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I need to lose some weight. 235 right now. Most I’ve ever weighed. My back and leg keeps me from moving enough to lose much weight unless I quit eating very much and change what I eat.


When I busted my leg and back I weighed 220lbs. and was as fit as I had ever been, less than 1% body fat. I ate like a bull rhino and drank as much as 2 cases of beer a day. 2 years learning how to walk again and I was at 300lbs. and still unable to exercise in any way, still that way now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm 6' 168,,,,and pretty much stay there,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

trad bow said:


> In 1975 when I graduated high school I was 6’ and 170. Three years later 6’1” at 185 and stayed that way until I was 45. My weight has crept up ever since.


Mine didn't creep.. it jumped, all because I went from being on my feet 20 hours a day.. 7 days a week to sit'n / lay'n till I learned to walk again. Exercise of just about any kind is still out of the question, so a zero carb diet was my only choice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grill up some T-bones and sausage along with a LCB fo suppa !!  Whatchya'll having ??



Bbq




Hooked On Quack said:


> 1" rain here.



0.8” here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Ya'll ever tried any Town and Country link sausage??    Never had any better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Is the rain gone, or more coming ???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bbq
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was really surprised just a few small limbs down here, about an inch of rain.
The interstate looked like a lake in spots when I went around by Stone Mountain last night.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bbq
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe 3 in of light snow here,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is the rain gone, or more coming ???


Looks to hit Y'all tomorrow mid morning, late afternoon here. Then steady till Friday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Last day of deer season, got my office window open with my .243 leaned up against the wall . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Looks to hit Y'all tomorrow mid morning, late afternoon here. Then steady till Friday.




Craaaaaaaaaaap, I go back in tmrow night.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Last day of season and someone is just down the road with an AR with bump stock or very quick on the trigger. .223 going off like there’s a range down there. Bet them other boys are happy.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaaaaaaaap, I go back in tmrow night.


Now, that forecast was at 6am and with this being Ga. due to change every 15 mins.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Wild and wooly crew.View attachment 998522


ok from left Master Zeus, Chuck B, Ruger3, the beautiful & sweet barefoot librarian, wife of Phillip, Nic will have to name the next one, that's Crackajak leaking over G$$$'s shoulder,Monster in front of me then Nic he will need to name the guy behind me, I forgot his name.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

G$$$$ new name is Itchy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> G$$$$ new name is Itchy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2020)

You had to be there..

Sorry you missed it


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 12, 2020)

I see five attachments.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Tall guy with sunglasses is RedneckBillCollector, the guy behind Keebs is godogs57, the knife maker.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Reckon I'll fix a dranky drank, get on the buggy and ride the property . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh, by the way...... We had a blast!!!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'll fix a dranky drank, get on the buggy and ride the property . .


I'm already one up on you, just made my second....gotta teach "Daisey" how to drive again, as if she ever could before. We AIN'T get'n out of the driveway with me ride'n shotgun..and that's a promise. Last time I rode anywhere with her scared me out of 4 lives.


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jan 12, 2020)

Thank you Miss Keebs, I see you are still sweet as always. Thank you to Mr Ruger#3


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jan 12, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You had to be there..
> 
> Sorry you missed it


I am sorry I missed it G$$$, Im kinda like Nic I ain't  Going through Atlaner unless I have to. To old now.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 12, 2020)

Uncle Eddie said:


> I am sorry I missed it G$$$, Im kinda like Nic I ain't  Going through Atlaner unless I have to. To old now.


Drive in in Atlanta is like praciting for the bumper car 500.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2020)

Ruger.. I sent you some text brother.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2020)

Howdy y’all, I’m still alive, but barely.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2020)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Thank you Miss Keebs, I see you are still sweet as always. Thank you to Mr Ruger#3


not according to a couple of folks that will remain nameless, but thank you for still thinking so!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Flooding again in the MON...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Keebs said:


> not according to a couple of folks that will remain nameless, but thank you for still thinking so!



You have reach up on the top shelf to find Keebs IMHO.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2020)

Keebs said:


> not according to a couple of folks that will remain nameless, but thank you for still thinking so!



Tis none sweeter


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2020)

Some rain, heavy THUNDER !!!  Had to rock the house with AC/DC Thunderstruck !!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Last day of season and someone is just down the road with an AR with bump stock or very quick on the trigger. .223 going off like there’s a range down there. Bet them other boys are happy.


Where you at Ruger. I heard the same thing west of me in Paulding.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

North of Allatoona, between Cartersville and Canton. Folks hunt the Corp land just down the road.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 12, 2020)

Must've been someone else with a bump stock or something.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 12, 2020)

QUACK,
QUIT SENDING ME ALL OF THIS HEAVY RAIN BECAUSE I DON'T NEED ANY MORE OF THIS STUFF AT ALL !!!!  EVERY BIT OF THIS STUFF IS COMING RIGHT FROM YOUR LOCATION RIGHT ON UP HERE NORTHEAST TO ME.  HECK IT HAS BEEN RAINING OFF AND ON SINCE EARLY THIS MORNING BUT IT SURELY GOT A LOT HARDER ABOUT 30 MINUTES AGO WHEN THAT DANG "ARK" TIED UP TO THE BIG  TREE IN THE YARD. 

THE ONE AND ONLY LAST "GUINEA FOWL" LEFT IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD CAME BY FOR ITS DAILY SNACK JUST AS I WENT OUTSIDE TO LEAVE AND GO HAVE LUNCH WITH MY GIRLFRIEND.   I ABOUT FELL DOWN LAUGHING AS IT HAD ON ITS "LIFE PRESERVER VEST" JUST TO KEEP FROM DROWNING !!!!  I DID TAKE THE TIME TO PUT SOME FEED ON A 9" PAPER PLATE AND IT DIDN'T WASTE ANY TIME EATING IT AS FAST AS POSSIBLE.    NORMALLY, IT COMES BY EVERY MORNING ABOUT 8 AM FOR BREAKFAST AND AGAIN LATE IN THE AFTERNOON  AND I CRUMBLE UP TWO LORNA DOONE COOKIES ON THE PLATE TWICE A DAY.   THIS GUINEA FOWL SOUNDS LIKE IT IS CARRYING ON A CONVERSATION WITH EACH TIME.  IT ONLY TAKES IT ABOUT A MINUTE BEFORE IT IS ALL GONE.

EVERY TIME THAT IT MADE A CRAZY SOUND....IT SOUNDED LIKE IT WAS SAYING,  "WHERE'S NIC",  WHERE'S NIC"  !!!!!   

RIGHT NOW IT IS THUNDERING SO LOUD AND SHAKING THE GROUND THAT IT IS WAKING UP THE PEOPLE IN THE  CEMETERY.  THE STREET IS FLOODED AS IT IS COMING DOWN SO HARD, IT HAS NO PLACE TO DRAIN FAST ENOUGH. 

I THINK THAT IT IS TIME FOR ME TO GO FIX ME A HONEY ROASTED SLICED TURKEY SANDWICH FOR SUPPER AND HAVE SOME "OCEAN SPRAY" CRANBERRY SAUCE TO GO WITH IT TOO.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

It’s getting closer to crappie time, been doing some maintenance on the kayak electrical gear.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 12, 2020)

I`d like to thank all of you who came to the Frontier Festival. It was great to see ya`ll.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

I enjoyed it, great meeting the GON crowd there.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> You have reach up on the top shelf to find Keebs IMHO.


you're too sweet so glad I got a hug, and enjoyed the time with you!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Tis none sweeter


really? We need to have a confab, iron out a few issues..... BUT again, so happy to put a face to a name!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Some rain, heavy THUNDER !!!  Had to rock the house with AC/DC Thunderstruck !!!


good choice!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> QUACK,
> QUIT SENDING ME ALL OF THIS HEAVY RAIN BECAUSE I DON'T NEED ANY MORE OF THIS STUFF AT ALL !!!!  EVERY BIT OF THIS STUFF IS COMING RIGHT FROM YOUR LOCATION RIGHT ON UP HERE NORTHEAST TO ME.  HECK IT HAS BEEN RAINING OFF AND ON SINCE EARLY THIS MORNING BUT IT SURELY GOT A LOT HARDER ABOUT 30 MINUTES AGO WHEN THAT DANG "ARK" TIED UP TO THE BIG  TREE IN THE YARD.
> 
> THE ONE AND ONLY LAST "GUINEA FOWL" LEFT IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD CAME BY FOR ITS DAILY SNACK JUST AS I WENT OUTSIDE TO LEAVE AND GO HAVE LUNCH WITH MY GIRLFRIEND.   I ABOUT FELL DOWN LAUGHING AS IT HAD ON ITS "LIFE PRESERVER VEST" JUST TO KEEP FROM DROWNING !!!!  I DID TAKE THE TIME TO PUT SOME FEED ON A 9" PAPER PLATE AND IT DIDN'T WASTE ANY TIME EATING IT AS FAST AS POSSIBLE.    NORMALLY, IT COMES BY EVERY MORNING ABOUT 8 AM FOR BREAKFAST AND AGAIN LATE IN THE AFTERNOON  AND I CRUMBLE UP TWO LORNA DOONE COOKIES ON THE PLATE TWICE A DAY.   THIS GUINEA FOWL SOUNDS LIKE IT IS CARRYING ON A CONVERSATION WITH EACH TIME.  IT ONLY TAKES IT ABOUT A MINUTE BEFORE IT IS ALL GONE.
> ...


You missed a mighty fine time!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to thank all of you who came to the Frontier Festival. It was great to see ya`ll.


I NEVA get enough time with you! You're too popular!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 12, 2020)

Keebs said:


> I NEVA get enough time with you! You're too popular!!!




You`re too kind, sweet Lady.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Keebs said:


> you're too sweet so glad I got a hug, and enjoyed the time with you!



You are my kind of peeps.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re too kind, sweet Lady.


Nuttin but the truth, my friend!


Ruger#3 said:


> You are my kind of peeps.


And you mine!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2020)

Back scratching turning into pats and hugs


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Tall guy with sunglasses is RedneckBillCollector, the guy behind Keebs is godogs57, the knife maker.


There's a few of you I'd like to meet in that bunch. I'm met Phillip once, AT A PF after work beer drinkin' social. Got one of Godogs57's knives..would like to meet him. And of course you, Ruger, Nic, and Mrs. H22. May be I'll have enough deer in the freezer by the time the festival rolls around next January, and I'll tag along.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Somehow this tune feels right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2020)

Kind of got my hours out of wack, fell asleep for about 4 hrs. Guess I’ll be watching some late night tv.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 12, 2020)

One of my favorites. I remember when my daughter (now 27) would sing along from her car seat.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 12, 2020)

The Packers won, headed to conference championship. I’m off to bed, up early and have to watch LSU win tomorrow night.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Somehow this tune feels right.


So true, but in a positive way!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Back scratching turning into pats and hugs


Sssshhhhhhs, whAt happens in so.gA. STAYS in SoGa!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Somehow this tune feels right.





Saw him at the Grand Ole Opry !!!  He walked right pass Dawn, she was too busy eating a Reeces . . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh my, I gotta crash .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Somehow this tune feels right.




If it wasn't for friends in "low places"  I wouldn't have any !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Rainy night with a light show


----------



## Batjack (Jan 13, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rainy night with a light show


Yeah, looks like they they missed on the timing of the rain by about 12 hours or so. Wish I got paid six figures to be wrong 90% of the time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

It has stopped here for the time being.  Really feels like April outside.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 13, 2020)

I walked out and checked, could tell it had rained but not how much. Takes a gale like the other night for me to hear it in this hole. I didn't even know it had rained until you mentioned it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

Good morning gents....gutters running woke me up some time in the night.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2020)

Good morning to the early drivelers.Rain finally stopped a few minutes ago.
 Seems like we get this warm up and then Miggy,s weather follows.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2020)

Bumper car drivers Eva where this morning according to the TV.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning gents....gutters running woke me up some time in the night.





Crakajak said:


> Good morning to the early drivelers.Rain finally stopped a few minutes ago.
> Seems like we get this warm up and then Miggy,s weather follows.



Raining again here hard at times.



Crakajak said:


> Bumper car drivers Eva where this morning according to the TV.



Not in my neighborhood


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 13, 2020)

Morning, all. I think it's time to start that New Year's get on the treadmill promise to myself. In a minute...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Big clap of thunder


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Morning, all. I think it's time to start that New Year's get on the treadmill promise to myself. In a minute...



You get nowhere on a treadmill


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You get nowhere on a treadmill


Lots of head injuries on that contraption.I will just walk on the ground for now.It's softer on the body if I fall.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2020)

Checked into the silver sneakers program...Seems I am to young to qualify.
Story of my life......Every time I get close to getting a discount someone raises the age requirement.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You get nowhere on a treadmill


Mine works real good...at holding all of fishing tackle when I'm not fish'n.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 13, 2020)

Good Morning to all of you wide awake Drivelers this morning.

My newspaper had to be delivered by a boat this morning.  I knew something was crazy when I heard the FOG-HORN ON IT BLOWING !!! 

I swam out to the ark that is tied to the tree in the yard and Lo and Behold, there was NOAH.  He asked if I had an extra life preserver that he could use for his pet monkey, named AL Gore !!!!  

This 1,000 mile long line of heavy rain and nasty storms just won't stop as they just keep developing all the way down to the ocean off of the Texas coast and then fires up and comes straight across on up to Georgia !!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 13, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Where you at Ruger. I heard the same thing west of me in Paulding.


There is a popo range in Paulding and yesterday, they were lighting it up. Because it was not 3 rd burst, prolly a 240. Actually told my son to go out and listen.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 13, 2020)

Morning y’all.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Lots of head injuries on that contraption.I will just walk on the ground for now.It's softer on the body if I fall.


Too bad it didn't hurt Harry Reid worse,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Balmy 20 degs here,,,,bit of a warm up today,,,,saying 32,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Balmy 20 degs here,,,,bit of a warm up today,,,,saying 32,,,,


Break out the shorts


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Mornin folks!

Back to work for one more day, head home tomorrow.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 13, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I swam out to the ark that is tied to the tree in the yard and Lo and Behold, there was NOAH. He asked if I had an extra life preserver that he could use for his pet monkey, named AL Gore !!!!


Did you tell him NOa way and to throw that thing over board?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

Greetings from ATL, surprisingly no wrecks on the highway. The traffic was heavy though.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

Mernin!  Froggy as all get out this morning!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

Mornin`, folks. Thanks again for the visit this weekend.

Summertime done returned here in the Old South.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 13, 2020)

Forecast for next Sunday and following week is for cold temperatures and freezing. Just the kind of weather change to make one sick.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, folks. Thanks again for the visit this weekend.
> 
> Summertime done returned here in the Old South.


Yes even saw some knats on Saturday


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yes even saw some knats on Saturday


gnats..........


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Break out the shorts


Don,t forget the crocs.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> gnats..........


.HE ain,t spent much time on SoWeGa


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Forecast for next Sunday and following week is for cold temperatures and freezing. Just the kind of weather change to make one sick.


Heard a certain person mention da S word.....just saying.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Heard a certain person mention da S word.....just saying.


Noooooooo,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Noooooooo,,,,


It weren't you.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Trying to get the wife's car in the barn to do the brakes,,,,well to have my boy do them,,,,cold outside,,,,I've got a Bullitt heater,but the jerk I let borrow it never returned it,,,,can't get ahold of him,,,,he's a scumbag,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yes even saw some knats on Saturday




Didn`t notice any myself, but we don`t pay em no mind. They serve a very useful purpose.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t notice any myself, but we don`t pay em no mind. They serve a very useful purpose.


I didn't notice any either...................but please, pray tell what their purpose is?!?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> I didn't notice any either...................but please, pray tell what their purpose is?!?!?!




They keep undesirables away, and pester them with no mercy every chance they get.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> They keep undesirables away, and pester them with no mercy every chance they get.


not necessarily.............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> gnats..........





Crakajak said:


> .HE ain,t spent much time on SoWeGa





Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t notice any myself, but we don`t pay em no mind. They serve a very useful purpose.



Not at cheehaw but at a road side stop before we got there.
SoWeGa. Nope but family is originally from Telfair county Lumber City.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> not necessarily.............



What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not at cheehaw but at a road side stop before we got there.
> SoWeGa. Nope but family is originally from Telfair county Lumber City.




I was raised up less than 15 miles or so from Lumber City.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

I swung by to hit some like buttons.

Just eating dessert and Fixin to go chill awhile.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> gnats..........


Keeper of the magic word.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 13, 2020)

bustin the big rocks today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Coast the rest of the day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> bustin the big rocks today!



Just got through busting ours.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

One of our gomers keeps adding to my pile, about to make a call to that fella.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 13, 2020)

Git'm RugerBro.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not at cheehaw but at a road side stop before we got there.
> SoWeGa. Nope but family is originally from Telfair county Lumber City.


Uh-oh............mite 'splain some thangs..............


gobbleinwoods said:


> What is that supposed to mean?


nuttin, nuttin at all................move along, nothing to see here.................


Ruger#3 said:


> One of our gomers keeps adding to my pile, about to make a call to that fella.


your's or GON yours?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Git'm RugerBro.


were ya ears burnin any Saturday?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> were ya ears burnin any Saturday?




Should they have been?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I was raised up less than 15 miles or so from Lumber City.


Go to school in McRae?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Go to school in McRae?




Mount Vernon.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> your's or GON yours?



Here at work, I'm a sharing kinda guy. 
You add to my rock pile, I share the load.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> One of our gomers keeps adding to my pile, about to make a call to that fella.


I hear tell piles are bad


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Go to school in McRae?




Ya`ll ever do any fishing or hunting around Clark`s Bluff?


----------



## redeli (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll ever do any fishing or hunting around Clark`s Bluff?


yep and on the other side of the river I got to hunt fountains swamp some


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

redeli said:


> yep and on the other side of the river I got to hunt fountains swamp some




Festus married my cousin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll ever do any fishing or hunting around Clark`s Bluff?


Hunting some off River Road.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Should they have been?


maybe I overheard wrong................ neba mind.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> maybe I overheard wrong................ neba mind.........



Prolly underheard.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

@Keebs , the way this weather is, it`ll be another week before I can take my lodge down.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> @Keebs , the way this weather is, it`ll be another week before I can take my lodge down.


I don't doubt it, will it be safe to leave out there???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> I don't doubt it, will it be safe to leave out there???




Oh yes. It won`t be bothered.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes. It won`t be bothered.


I imagine others will have left canvas up also.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I imagine others will have left canvas up also.




Just Ben, Jim, Ken, and myself. Everybody else was from a fur piece off so they`ll be putting up canvas today. My brother included.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Just Ben, Jim, Ken, and myself. Everybody else was from a fur piece off so they`ll be putting up canvas today. My brother included.


Some of the shelters didn’t look Saturday night storm worthy especially the lean to type.  Not to mention facing to the west.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some of the shelters didn’t look Saturday night storm worthy especially the lean to type.  Not to mention facing to the west.



The diamonds and smaller wall tents can take some wind. Nowhere close to what a tipi will, but most everybody fared well Saturday night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Drivel drivel drivel.........

When I Drivel alone, I like to be by myself!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

One is a lonely feeling


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> One is a lonely feeling



Loneliest number that you’d ever know...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Edit: ever do.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Just Ben, Jim, Ken, and myself. Everybody else was from a fur piece off so they`ll be putting up canvas today. My brother included.


 I missed seeing Rooster!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Waiting on the No-rehearsal rehearsals.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Waiting on the No-rehearsal rehearsals.....


You can't get that bunch to straighten up??  UbeSlackin??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> I missed seeing Rooster!!!


It was tied up in the back at cheehaw


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> You can't get that bunch to straighten up??  UbeSlackin??



They stand around for 2 1/2 hrs doin nuttin, then decide to rehearse one match for 30 mins or so. And that’s getting into our supper break.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It was tied up in the back at cheehaw


HE'S kin to Nic, you ~really~ think they could keep that rascal tied up??


Jeff C. said:


> They stand around for 2 1/2 hrs doin nuttin, then decide to rehearse one match for 30 mins or so. And that’s getting into our supper break.


Sounds like they need new management............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It was tied up in the back at cheehaw




You`re thinking about the game rooster Chris Adams had staked out. Keebs is talking about my brother who was camped with us. His username here is Rooster Todd.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 13, 2020)

For some reason I thought of you when I saw the avitar he's using, just never put it all together.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2020)

Afternoon, 'bout that time.  Wife's still sick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re thinking about the game rooster Chris Adams had staked out. Keebs is talking about my brother who was camped with us. His username here is Rooster Todd.



Can’t remember if I have met him before or not, but knew he was your brother from being on the forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon, 'bout that time.  Wife's still sick.



Tell her to get well soon, Quackbro.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re thinking about the game rooster Chris Adams had staked out. Keebs is talking about my brother who was camped with us. His username here is Rooster Todd.



Afternoon, I knew Rooster was your brother. Would have liked to of met him.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

H


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon, 'bout that time.  Wife's still sick.


Hey Quack, hope she’s better soon. Mine has worked sick for about four days.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> H
> 
> Hey Quack, hope she’s better soon. Mine has worked sick for about four days.


Isn't she afraid of infecting her patients? Just asking,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon, 'bout that time.  Wife's still sick.


hAVE you made her any homemade chicken soup yet???  Do I need to get busy making it??


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Isn't she afraid of infecting her patients? Just asking,,,,



Think about it, she’s some times putting on a full robe and face shield as her patient has  some horrible contagious bug.

She wears a face mask when she has the sniffles.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Think about it, she’s some times putting on a full robe and face shield as her patient has  some horrible contagious bug.
> 
> She wears a face mask when she has the sniffles.


Kinda figured,,,,lots of people get infection in the hospital,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Isn't she afraid of infecting her patients? Just asking,,,,




It's a sinus infection, supposedly non contagious.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> hAVE you made her any homemade chicken soup yet???  Do I need to get busy making it??




No mam, but she made some !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a sinus infection, supposedly non contagious.


I was talking about Ruger's wife,,,,but hope yours gets feeling better,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Kinda figured,,,,lots of people get infection in the hospital,,,,



It’s a bad recipe, drunks, coke freaks, meth heads and others with disease compromised systems show up where they are going to poked and prodded. Easy for them to get infected.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> It’s a bad recipe, drunks, coke freaks, meth heads and others with disease compromised systems show up where they are going to poked and prodded. Easy for them to get infected.


I'm scared to go to the VA clinic,,,,wash my hands at least twice,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Keebs said:


> HE'S kin to Nic, you ~really~ think they could keep that rascal tied up??
> 
> Sounds like they need new management............



They better be glad I’m not!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Afternoon, I knew Rooster was your brother. Would have liked to of met him.




He`s much better at articulating his thoughts than I am, as well as better educated, and a whole lot smarter than I am. I`m mighty proud of my little Brother. He`s done very well for himself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s much better at articulating his thoughts than I am, as well as better educated, and a whole lot smarter than I am. I`m mighty proud of my little Brother. He`s done very well for himself.



But, is he smart enough not to poke you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> But, is he smart enough not to poke you?




Yep.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s much better at articulating his thoughts than I am, as well as better educated, and a whole lot smarter than I am. I`m mighty proud of my little Brother. He`s done very well for himself.



Maybe next time....
My younger brother is more talented with his hands than I am by far. Great wood worker, cabinet maker level skills.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep.



You are correct in your assessment, I’ve read many of his posts in the past and he expresses himself intelligently.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> You are correct in your assessment, I’ve read many of his posts in the past and he expresses himself intelligently.




He keeps up with political going ons, and current events, and even some sports, unlike me, who pays not attention at all to any of that stuff. I was talking to him Friday night, and it occurred to me that I have never seen him mad, ever. Never seen his cage even rattled. He`s laid back and cool all the time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

Chess board my brother made for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2020)

Leftova Mississippi beef tips n rice, green beans.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> He keeps up with political going ons, and current events, and even some sports, unlike me, who pays not attention at all to any of that stuff. I was talking to him Friday night, and it occurred to me that I have never seen him mad, ever. Never seen his cage even rattled. He`s laid back and cool all the time.




With that attitude he'll live to be a 100.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

S


Hooked On Quack said:


> Leftova Mississippi beef tips n rice, green beans.



Sounds good bro.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> He keeps up with political going ons, and current events, and even some sports, unlike me, who pays not attention at all to any of that stuff. I was talking to him Friday night, and it occurred to me that I have never seen him mad, ever. Never seen his cage even rattled. He`s laid back and cool all the time.



Over the years posting and reading on here I’ve noticed that in him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> S
> 
> 
> Sounds good bro.....



10-4, I love that stuff!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm just a lil bit high strung, but have mellowed over the years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2020)

Slip n slide time . .


----------



## Batjack (Jan 13, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip n slide time . .


Good luck!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2020)

Story about that board. Brother is lead in custom aircraft cabinet shop. They get a little slow and he fishes exotic woods they use on high dollar corporate jets out and builds my board. I’m sure some bean counter was like, but we bought 8 ft of that board.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Story about that board. Brother is lead in custom aircraft cabinet shop. They get a little slow and he fishes exotic woods they use on high dollar corporate jets out and builds my board. I’m sure some bean counter was like, but we bought 8 ft of that board.



Years ago I got some very nice leather in dark brown and buckskin color that a friend of my older brother’s gave him. It was used customizing the interior and seating in Lear Jets.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Evening


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Chess board my brother made for me.View attachment 998757


Really nice work,,,,I was gonna do one once,,,,made up a jig and everything,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Evening


Evening GW,,,,coming a little later every day,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Evening GW,,,,coming a little later every day,,,,


Yes it is but with the cloud cover here it came early today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Received 2inches of rain this morning expecting same tonight.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 13, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Trying to get the wife's car in the barn to do the brakes,,,,well to have my boy do them,,,,cold outside,,,,I've got a Bullitt heater,but the jerk I let borrow it never returned it,,,,can't get ahold of him,,,,he's a scumbag,,,,


Did mine Saturday,  new rotors, hub and struts, too. My legs are screaming at me today.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Leftova Mississippi beef tips n rice, green beans.


That should cure what ails her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2020)

Scarey stuff at the Cafe 356 and H22 wasn't home yet. I was in the pool house and heard a boom and the lights dimmed. When in the house and smelled burning electric. I looked all over the house and was freaking out. I searched all over for the sourse. He got home and found this. LAWD I love that man. We had to blow out the house it stunk so bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Scarey stuff at the Cafe 356 and H22 wasn't home yet. I was in the pool house and heard a boom and the lights dimmed. When in the house and smelled burning electric. I looked all over the house and was freaking out. I searched all over for the sourse. He got home and found this. LAWD I love that man. We had to blow out the house it stunk so bad.



Yep, scary stuff when you smell electrical burning in your house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Received 2inches of rain this morning expecting same tonight.



Dannng!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 13, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Scarey stuff at the Cafe 356 and H22 wasn't home yet. I was in the pool house and heard a boom and the lights dimmed. When in the house and smelled burning electric. I looked all over the house and was freaking out. I searched all over for the sourse. He got home and found this. LAWD I love that man. We had to blow out the house it stunk so bad.


Yikes! What was plugged into it? Was there a lightning strike or something, or did it just blow?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2020)

Here we go! Ready to get this trip behind me and go home for a day or 2.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Scarey stuff at the Cafe 356 and H22 wasn't home yet. I was in the pool house and heard a boom and the lights dimmed. When in the house and smelled burning electric. I looked all over the house and was freaking out. I searched all over for the sourse. He got home and found this. LAWD I love that man. We had to blow out the house it stunk so bad.


Looks like there are several good receptacles on the left end.







Not sure I’d use them however.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Yikes! What was plugged into it? Was there a lightning strike or something, or did it just blow?


No. Nothing. It just happened. H22 was a bit late getting home and I turned everything in the house off and couldn't find where the smell was coming from. I even lookd under the house and attic. Weird. That surge protector was HOT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks like there are several good receptacles on the left end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old PC was pulled into it. It hasn't been tuned on in years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The old PC was pulled into it. It hasn't been tuned on in years.


Glad you are okay.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 13, 2020)

E'rbody's ok, so we can joke about it, right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> E'rbody's ok, so we can joke about it, right?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Morning sleepy heads


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Coffee time grab a cup


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2020)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin and to the rest of the tired and sleepy Drivelers.

I am assuming that the rest of the group must be trying to get their beauty sleep instead of smelling your fresh brewed coffee this morning.

I had to have my windshield wiper module replaced yesterday as it became obvious that it was really DANGEROUS to try and drive when the wipers would work, not work, stop when they wanted too......and all of this during a monsoon !!!   I stopped by my Repair Shop, Smitty's Auto on the Gordon Hwy and they checked it immediately and everything was replaced and installed and completed within a short time after that.  Thankfully, the washer fluid now works again and all of the intermittent factors work perfectly again as well.  Yep, it surely is GREAT to see just where I am driving !!!!  

PS:  Apparently DABO and his "kitty kat" crew forgot to show up last night as it looked more like a high school team playing a professional team instead !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2020)

27 degrees here this AM with a West wind,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Great game and season,,,,the real Tigers won,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 14, 2020)

Groggy...that game went too late. Who won?  I went to bed about midnight.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Did mine Saturday,  new rotors, hub and struts, too. My legs are screaming at me today.View attachment 998780


I got the rotors all around,pads,brake cleaner and fluid for 99.00,,,,

The problem is that our barn is up a slight hill,I've got it plowed,but my wife's car is just FWD,,,,my 4x4,no problem,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Groggy...that game went too late. Who won?  I went to bed about midnight.


LSU,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin and to the rest of the tired and sleepy Drivelers.
> 
> I am assuming that the rest of the group must be trying to get their beauty sleep instead of smelling your fresh brewed coffee this morning.
> 
> ...


Intermittent means wipe don’t wipe;  wipe don’t wipe


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I got the rotors all around,pads,brake cleaner and fluid for 99.00,,,,
> 
> The problem is that our barn is up a slight hill,I've got it plowed,but my wife's car is just FWD,,,,my 4x4,no problem,,,,


Downhill shouldn’t be a problem unless you are worried about stopping.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No. Nothing. It just happened. H22 was a bit late getting home and I turned everything in the house off and couldn't find where the smell was coming from. I even lookd under the house and attic. Weird. That surge protector was HOT.


You may have had a strike,,,,I had one do that,saved the TV,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> 27 degrees here this AM with a West wind,,,,


56* here with 0.25 mile visibility fog.   Dumped 2.8”. Of rain out of gauge from last 48 hours with more on the way.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 56* here with 0.25 mile visibility fog.   Dumped 2.8”. Of rain out of gauge from last 48 hours with more on the way.


Lotsa rain,,,,if that was snow,,,,wow,,,,we're expecting snow here,,,,and I've gotta go to the Dr's today,,,,hour away,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Downhill shouldn’t be a problem unless you are worried about stopping.


If there wasn't any snow,just the grass,no issue,,,,and I dont have much room for a running start,plus a ninety deg turn into the barn,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> If there wasn't any snow,just the grass,no issue,,,,and I dont have much room for a running start,plus a ninety deg turn into the barn,,,,


Left turn not a problem for a Nascar driver


----------



## Batjack (Jan 14, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> PS: Apparently DABO and his "kitty kat" crew forgot to show up last night as it looked more like a high school team playing a professional team instead !!!


No, they finally played a real team who's defense did everything they could to give the game to Dababy and his crew, but who's Q.B. just plain put a whoop'n on them no matter how bad he felt.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 14, 2020)

Oh...Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Oh...Morn'n Folks.


Morning


----------



## Batjack (Jan 14, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning


Hey GBro.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 14, 2020)

Morning y’all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Morn trad


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2020)

Mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2020)

Howdee !!!  Muddy mess, but a good night except the meeting this morning..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdee !!!  Muddy mess, but a good night except the meeting this morning..


Oh yes,  almost needed spikes to keep from slipping in the chicken run this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2020)

Day 11 of the wife being sick, po baybay . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 11 of the wife being sick, po baybay . .



Bro the steroid shot seems to of helped the Mrs a bit if your home doc can drop by.......good morning everyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bro the steroid shot seems to of helped the Mrs a bit if your home doc can drop by.......good morning everyone.




She's been on a steroid pack ???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's been on a steroid pack ???



No, they gave her a steroid injection to clear up the congestion.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

Everyone is back to work officially. Traffic has been heavy the last few days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> No, they gave her a steroid injection to clear up the congestion.



Dawn's been taking steroids, but I feel like for quick relief, a shot in da buttocks would work better.  She's supposed to be going to Orlando Friday, as of right now, no way.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's been taking steroids, but I feel like for quick relief, a shot in da buttocks would work better.  She's supposed to be going to Orlando Friday, as of right now, no way.



Your on it, best method is get the shot then take a steroid pack after. You get the quick relief then taper off gradually.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2020)

Gotta crash, good day all !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Your on it, best method is get the shot then take a steroid pack after. You get the quick relief then taper off gradually.




Thanks for the advice, greatly 'preciated !!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdee !!!  Muddy mess, but a good night except the meeting this morning..


CSX is working on some of the crossings........... I took a chance on some back roads, forgot how bad they could get but they had gotten worse, dang tracker was skimmin her belly in many places!! slippin n a sliddin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 11 of the wife being sick, po baybay . .


bless her heart!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's been taking steroids, but I feel like for quick relief, a shot in da buttocks would work better.  She's supposed to be going to Orlando Friday, as of right now, no way.


Yep, she needs a shot for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


 I forgot................ yes, my middle name IS Care.............how'd you know???


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 56* here with 0.25 mile visibility fog.   Dumped 2.8”. Of rain out of gauge from last 48 hours with more on the way.


Good day to watch from the window or do inside chores.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh yes,  almost needed spikes to keep from slipping in the chicken run this morning.


Is your chickens becoming ducks yet?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

And a fine good morning at all the drivelers this foggy morning.Finally slept all night without waking up at 3:30.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

Keebs said:


> I forgot................ yes, my middle name IS Care.............how'd you know???


I was told it was was sumpin else.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> I was told it was was sumpin else.


With all the one liners going on Saturday, I am not surprised!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

Keebs said:


> With all the one liners going on Saturday, I am not surprised!


It wasn,t CARE.... but it wasn,t bad.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> It wasn,t CARE.... but it wasn,t bad.....


 or do I even wanna know?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

Dang, lots of rain at home, quiet down here near the airport.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dang, lots of rain at home, *quiet down here near the airport*.


I never knew airports could be quiet...................


----------



## redeli (Jan 14, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Festus married my cousin.


yep


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

Keebs said:


> I never knew airports could be quiet...................



   Definitely not quiet in Cartersville.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dang, lots of rain at home, quiet down here near the airport.


You should yell something over the pa system to wake evabody up.
I would start with "roll tide"


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Definitely not quiet in Cartersville.
> 
> View attachment 998833


That's a lot of rain .The bumper car 500 will be interesting for you this afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Definitely not quiet in Cartersville.
> 
> View attachment 998833


 nope, it sure isn't!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Keebs said:


> or do I even wanna know?


Curiosity makes the imagination run wild


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

Keebs said:


> With all the one liners going on Saturday, I am not surprised!


I always wear my boots and old pants.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> I always wear my boots and old pants.


Next year hip boots.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Next year hip boots.


And I always stand uphill to,too,tu,tu,tu2


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Curiosity makes the imagination run wild





Crakajak said:


> I always wear my boots and old pants.


hi-waters aren't a bad idea either..........


gobbleinwoods said:


> Next year hip boots.


good idea!


Crakajak said:


> And I always stand uphill to,too,tu,tu,tu2


I always knew you were a smartone!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> And I always stand uphill to,too,tu,tu,tu2


And wind too if possible!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> You should yell something over the pa system to wake evabody up.
> I would start with "roll tide"



They don’t come past my office without knowing my preference.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

Going to be blood and mines weather next week with lows around 22 then a fantasy forecast of snow around the 27th


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Going to be blood and mines weather next week with lows around 22 then a fantasy forecast of snow around the 27th


you forgot to add me, 'member I'm the one that likes the cold, MrsH22 is the summer Lady!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 14, 2020)

Keebs said:


> you forgot to add me, 'member I'm the one that likes the cold, MrsH22 is the summer Lady!


He forgot me too. It's 61* here and I've got the windows shut and the A/C on. I'll open them back up when it gets back under 50*.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2020)

Dreary day.  Afternoon!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dreary day.  Afternoon!!


How's Dawn feeling?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dreary day.  Afternoon!!



Been trying to find indoor projects.  Tired of shelling pecans.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Keebs said:


> you forgot to add me, 'member I'm the one that likes the cold, MrsH22 is the summer Lady!


I can think of reasons


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2020)

Afternoon folks!

Got home around 1:30 today. Had to unload, spruce up rental before returning, and settle in for a while. Nasty ride with rain all the way home from the moment I pulled out of hotel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2020)

Oh yeah.....GEAUX TIGAS!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can think of reasons


me thinks, you thinks too much!
I am OUTTA HERE!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2020)

Keebs said:


> How's Dawn feeling?




Still poorly . . thanks for asking !


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s much better at articulating his thoughts than I am, as well as better educated, and a whole lot smarter than I am. I`m mighty proud of my little Brother. He`s done very well for himself.



Thought I might revisit this post for a minute to clarify my thoughts....

Education and intelligence can be taught and measured. Wisdom on the other hand is acquired over decades and one may have to see and hear it differently to recognize it, Ol Wise one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Been trying to find indoor projects.  Tired of shelling pecans.



Wish I had some to shell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2020)

Salmon patties, smashed taters, peas n biscuits, one of my fav's !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 14, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Salmon patties, smashed taters, peas n biscuits, one of my fav's !!




Lookin like Burgers n fries here tonight.

Wouldn't matter, I'm stawvin'.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

Keebs said:


> you forgot to add me, 'member I'm the one that likes the cold, MrsH22 is the summer Lady!


My bad. 22  degrees doesn,t get to Fitzpatricville...and it's to cold to fish.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Been trying to find indoor projects.  Tired of shelling pecans.


You working to fast.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

Ate some butter and worstas hire sautéed mushrooms,raw veggies and waiting on some chicken  wangs to finish cooking.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> My bad. 22  degrees doesn,t get to Fitzpatricville...and it's to cold to fish.


Grrrrrrrrrr been working on my kayak, thinking crappie.
Now their talking cold weather.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 14, 2020)

I thought about uncovering my boat and getting the rod holders mounted back on and getting boat cleaned up some. Kayak stays ready. I’m not a cold weather lake fisherman.  I will fly fish for trout when it’s cold if I’m in the area.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr been working on my kayak, thinking crappie.
> Now their talking cold weather.


P44  probably needs a guide.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr been working on my kayak, thinking crappie.
> Now their talking cold weather.


Went trout fishing 44 years ago with a friend....we built a fire to thaw out our eyelets and line after every cast.I don,t do cold weather and wading anymore....same reason I don,t duck hunt.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr been working on my kayak, thinking crappie.
> Now their talking cold weather.


You've got me wanting that Nu Canoe Frontier 12,,,,if I can sell my boat,,,,that is one nice Yak,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

Putting new batteries in the kayak for fish finder and bait well. Going through everything, giving attention to what needs it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> You've got me wanting that Nu Canoe Frontier 12,,,,if I can sell my boat,,,,that is one nice Yak,,,,



By the time you get that boat sold there may be new models. The one I have is an upgraded model. Sold my old ones and bought this one.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> By the time you get that boat sold there may be new models. The one I have is an upgraded model. Sold my old ones and bought this one.


? ? ? ?,,,,if I can get down,I'll sell the boat in a country minute,,,,it really is a nice boat,,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,if I can get down,I'll sell the boat in a country minute,,,,it really is a nice boat,,,,,


You might need to trade it in on a good ice fishing hut.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I had some to shell.


Your tree didn’t bear this year?


----------



## trad bow (Jan 14, 2020)

Goodnight drivelers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2020)

I wished H22 a HBD on facebook and people are coming out of the wood work. That say's to me, He's a good man. A mighty, mighty fine man.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2020)

Got about 30 people coming to the Cafe 356 Saterday. Ol' Nugfan is coming. My son is gonna love him. You only turn 60 once.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 15, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 15, 2020)

Good Morning Batjack and to the rest of the "sound asleep" Drivelers that must be still getting their beauty sleep.  

It is a boring morning so far here as I don't know whether to "wind my watch or scratch my rear-end" this morning.  Decisions, Decisions ?????


Dang, the weatherman just said that it would as cold as a "well-digger's behind" in Siberia by this time Sunday morning !!!!!  Sounds like that I might need to unpack that set of "insulated underwear" that my late Texas girlfriend gave me for Christmas way back about 10 years ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Batjack and to the rest of the "sound asleep" Drivelers that must be still getting their beauty sleep.
> 
> It is a boring morning so far here as I don't know whether to "wind my watch or scratch my rear-end" this morning.  Decisions, Decisions ?????
> 
> ...


If they are wool start scratching.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

The big announcement this morning is that the rain has stopped.   At least for now the pontoon boat can be docked.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Balmy 30 degrees here this AM,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 15, 2020)

Good morning. I'm 3/4 of the way through  my first cup, and don't think that'll be enough today. Still catching up from staying up to watch the Natty game. Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Your tree didn’t bear this year?



One did somewhat, but about 30% were bad in random tests of cracking. I’ve still got them in 2-5gal buckets. Just haven’t taken them to be cracked yet. Not sure if I am or not, they were also small.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Good morning. I'm 3/4 of the way through  my first cup, and don't think that'll be enough today. Still catching up from staying up to watch the Natty game. Hope everyone has a good one!



Mornin dw, just got through watching it. I had it DVR’d.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Morning Chief and dw


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Mng GW,Chief,DW,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning Chief and dw






Cmp1 said:


> Mng GW,Chief,DW,,,,



Mornin G$, Cmp


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Gotta run to the VA clinic this AM,,,,drop off my scripts,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

SwampY,  55*here headed to70.    Is this January?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin G$, Cmp



When do you hit the road again?  Pm incoming


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When do you hit the road again?  Pm incoming



Tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Got a new laundry tub sink(wall mount) and faucet to install, but think I’ll wait til I get back from next trip to do it. Just gon take it easy and not get into anything much at all for my one full day off today.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 15, 2020)

Morning y’all


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2020)

Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2020)

'Sup brethren and Keebs !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Mornin galfriend!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2020)

Good mornin`, folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend!




Mornin . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Sup brethren and Keebs !!!



How D, Quackgro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, folks.



Mornin Nic!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> One did somewhat, but about 30% were bad in random tests of cracking. I’ve still got them in 2-5gal buckets. Just haven’t taken them to be cracked yet. Not sure if I am or not, they were also small.




My Chiefbro has small and rotten peacans . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Chiefbro has small and rotten peacans . .


?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Good morning folks...........half of Atlanta was in the ditch this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Chiefbro has small and rotten peacans . .




I do, but the dogs like'em. Saw Bou crackin and eatin one this moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning folks...........half of Atlanta was in the ditch this morning.



 

I believe it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Good morning to my beautifulhavewemetinapreviouslifekeebs.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Makes no sense, no wrecks yesterday in the rain, today dry pavement and idiots piled up everywhere. Honestly, four major wrecks coming in this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Oh and hello to quack, BOG, and Ruger


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Makes no sense, no wrecks yesterday in the rain, today dry pavement and idiots piled up everywhere. Honestly, four major wrecks coming in this morning.



Were they just making up for yesterday?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Boss is taking us to Lost Wages for a two day conference next month. 

https://www.wynnlasvegas.com/


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Boss is taking us to Lost Wages for a two day conference next month.
> 
> https://www.wynnlasvegas.com/



Talk to kmac as to which slots are paying off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2020)

Take a look at a museum quality masterpiece.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/pipe-hawk.959119/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning folks...........half of Atlanta was in the ditch th
> is morning.




Would love to see them traverse the mine roads . . if you happen to hit a ditch, floor it and come on out, or you're walking... I don't much like walkin . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

There was a Lincoln rear ended by Cabelas. I don't know how it didn't burn. Rear bumper was shoved up under back window.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> There was a Lincoln rear ended by Cabelas. I don't know how it didn't burn. Rear bumper was shoved up under back window.




Dang, Cabelas rear ended a Lincoln ???  Sumpin ain't right here . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, Cabelas rear ended a Lincoln ???  Sumpin ain't right here . .



Rear ended by a dang nice pickup in front of Cabelas.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Rear ended by a dang nice pickup in front of Cabelas.


Well it was a nice pickup.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Boss is taking us to Lost Wages for a two day conference next month.
> 
> https://www.wynnlasvegas.com/


Hiring?? ? ? ?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 15, 2020)

Goodalmostafternoondrivelers!!!
Glad to see no liquid sunshine this morning.Need to get some things done outside before it starts again.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good morning to my beautifulhavewemetinapreviouslifekeebs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Surprised it's this warm here for January,,,,just ugly as usual in the winter,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2020)

It`s summertime here again. Fruit trees are gonna go full bloom then a toof bustin` cold gonna hit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s summertime here again. Fruit trees are gonna go full bloom then a toof bustin` cold gonna hit.



We need one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Not the fruit trees though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2020)

2.5 hrs, it's a mind thing. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2.5 hrs, it's a mind thing. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



I kinda know the feeling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Mine is about 4 though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Fellow beekeepers say it’s been so warm that hives are making babies and it’s too early with the cold snap on the way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fellow beekeepers say it’s been so warm that hives are making babies and it’s too early with the cold snap on the way.




Definitely seems way too soon.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

My place looks like an ICE office, landscape team at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> My place looks like an ICE office, landscape team at work.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

I hoping my timing doesn’t bite me with this cold snap coming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I hoping my timing doesn’t bite me with this cold snap coming.



Not getting THAT cold is it?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

20s at night


----------



## Batjack (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> 20s at night


Have you seen the W.C. forecast for for Tues. after next?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Have you seen the W.C. forecast for for Tues. after next?



I’m seeing 20s nights 40s days. What am I missing?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m seeing 20s nights 40s days. What am I missing?


Da S word.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Surprised it's this warm here for January,,,,just ugly as usual in the winter,,,,View attachment 998939


Looks beautiful to me


----------



## Batjack (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m seeing 20s nights 40s days. What am I missing?


What Crakajak said.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 15, 2020)

They used it a lot in the extended forecast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2020)

Bring on the pipe freezing cold


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2020)

The peach trees down here need some chill hours.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

I hope the farmers get what they need but I want no parts of it. Just means power outages, higher heating bills and miserable commutes for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the pipe freezing cold




 Not a fan of any water damage. Don't mind the cold, but no pipe freezing please.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Looks beautiful to me


Lands cheap here,,,,1200 an acre,,,,come up you can hunt ours for free,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2020)

Got a special gift from an awesome guy on GON. Love it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Lands cheap here,,,,1200 an acre,,,,come up you can hunt ours for free,,,,


I can see why it's cheap. No thank you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can see why it's cheap. No thank you.


Life’s a beach.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2020)

MIL ... eating a meal from ZAXBY'S, Drinking from a Zaxby's cup ... Axed where did this chicken come from, it sure is good! ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can see why it's cheap. No thank you.


Nice in the spring,summer and fall,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> MIL ... eating a meal from ZAXBY'S, Drinking from a Zaxby's cup ... Axed where did this chicken come from, it sure is good! ?




LMBO, or if you'd prefer.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> MIL ... eating a meal from ZAXBY'S, Drinking from a Zaxby's cup ... Axed where did this chicken come from, it sure is good! ?


Tell her Longhorns


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Life’s a beach.


In the makings. 


blood on the ground said:


> MIL ... eating a meal from ZAXBY'S, Drinking from a Zaxby's cup ... Axed where did this chicken come from, it sure is good! ?


 Don'tcha love her.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 15, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> MIL ... eating a meal from ZAXBY'S, Drinking from a Zaxby's cup ... Axed where did this chicken come from, it sure is good! ?


Should have told her it was leftover Christmas lunch at work and you brought it home to give to the dogs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tell her Longhorns


Is Longhorns still around?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 15, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Is Longhorns still around?


Around here yes.I get a better and properly cooked steak at O Charles than I do at longhorns.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 15, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> MIL ... eating a meal from ZAXBY'S, Drinking from a Zaxby's cup ... Axed where did this chicken come from, it sure is good! ?


I thought you ran her off a few weeks back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> 20s at night




Mid to high 20's aren't that bad on a new planting of woody material(shrubbery). Might get a frost burn on some tender new growth or leaves, but that's usually about it. Getting down into the teens or sustained through the day and night in low 20's can get dangerous on a new planting exposed several days in a row.

Temps are coming up pretty decent during the day.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2020)

Evening folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2020)

Hiya Wybro !!!  Evening all !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks



How-d Wybro


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Wybro !!!  Evening all !!


Hey Wy, Quack.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Around here yes.I get a better and properly cooked steak at O Charles than I do at longhorns.


Is Western Sizzling still around?


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 15, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Is Longhorns still around?


Haven't had a restaurant steak in a while. Better on the Akorn.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Is Western Sizzling still around?


In a word:  yes


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger, you commute all the way into 'lanter every day? That'd about do me in.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Is Western Sizzling still around?



Some places, they’re independently owned now


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In a word:  yes


My MIL would take us there in the 80s in Goldsboro NC,,,,wasn't bad,had a great salad bar,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 15, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Is Western Sizzling still around?



Haven't seen one of those in years. Ate brunch there with my new bride the day after my wedding in August 1987. May have been the last time I was in one. Vincennes, Indiana.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Haven't seen one of those in years. Ate brunch there with my new bride the day after my wedding in August 1987. May have been the last time I was in one. Vincennes, Indiana.


Goldsboro NC here,,,,good salad bar,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> My MIL would take us there in the 80s in Goldsboro NC,,,,wasn't bad,had a great salad bar,,,,



It was based out of Augusta back then, had a college here just for their employees


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Ruger, you commute all the way into 'lanter every day? That'd about do me in.



It isn’t as bad as folks make out but I’ve definitely learned how it’s done as simply as possible. I know the cross town cuts to make when traffic gets bad.
I listen to audio books and do my west coast calls while driving home in the evening.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Found out I have a day trip to Austin, Tx Friday week. That’s a full day of travel for about 4 hours work which can only be done on site.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Found out I have a day trip to Austin, Tx Friday week. That’s a full day of travel for about 4 hours work which can only be done on site.


I used to have those days....fly out to Oakland CA early, meet client for lunch, catch the redeye back to ATL. Don't miss them.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I used to have those days....fly out to Oakland CA early, meet client for lunch, catch the redeye back to ATL. Don't miss them.



Not quite the bad, 8AM out of here, work about 4 hrs, catch a 5PM back.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> It isn’t as bad as folks make out but I’ve definitely learned how it’s done as simply as possible. I know the cross town cuts to make when traffic gets bad.
> I listen to audio books and do my west coast calls while driving home in the evening.



I lived in Suwanee got 10 years. Last two, I drove to Kennesaw most days (unless I was driving to the airport). Spending the better part of 2.5 hours in the car every day finally wore me down. Sold the house and moved to Marietta. Now I got a 12 minute commute, N on I-75 to Chastain Rd. Best part is, I can leave the office at 5 and be walking in the house at 5:15.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> My MIL would take us there in the 80s in Goldsboro NC,,,,wasn't bad,had a great salad bar,,,,


Just binged it and there are lots scattered around.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not quite the bad, 8AM out of here, work about 4 hrs, catch a 5PM back.



I'm an early riser, so the early flight out didn't bother me. By the time I was getting on the plane to head home at 930pm Pacific time, all it took was a couple of Benedryl, and I didn't wake up until we'd be landing in ATL. That next day was always a bear, though. Better living through chemistry.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

I’m lucky my job allows flexibility in hours. I go in early and leave early most days beat the bad traffic.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I lived in Suwanee got 10 years. Last two, I drove to Kennesaw most days (unless I was driving to the airport). Spending the better part of 2.5 hours in the car every day finally wore me down. Sold the house and moved to Marietta. Now I got a 12 minute commute, N on I-75 to Chastain Rd. Best part is, I can leave the office at 5 and be walking in the house at 5:15.



I get up and stumble to the kitchen and am there in a minute.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

It is going to be 60* tomorrow and I am going to wet a line.  Saving the new rod until Ruger decides to join me.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I get up and stumble to the kitchen and am there in a minute.


I did that for the three years before I started commuting to Kennesaw. Only problem I had with that is I'd get up at 5am and sit and drink my coffee and start working, and next time I'd look up, it'd be 3pm and I'd still be in my pajamas. But I was the boss, so it didn't matter.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes I miss working but the big D word might be spoken if I went back a second time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is going to be 60* tomorrow and I am going to wet a line.  Saving the new rod until Ruger decides to join me.



I need to put line on my setup so will be ready. Good project for one of those rainy weekends.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I need to put line on my setup so will be ready. Good project for one of those rainy weekends.


Oh mine has been spooled and is ready.  Don’t think I will be hitting a small stream and if I do the 4wt will be used.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh mine has been spooled and is ready.  Don’t think I will be hitting a small stream and if I do the 4wt will be used.



I peeked at the Etowah today, way up at top of the banks and more on the way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Yellow river was at flood stage.  The river I crossed over on the way to Athens was roaring and chocolate brown.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Good night folks, see ya tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2020)

Sleep tight.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 15, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is going to be 60* tomorrow and I am going to wet a line.  Saving the new rod until Ruger decides to join me.


Good luck. You know where you'll find me at day light. Last chance for a little while.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2020)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks




Daggum, missed your posts somehow.

Hope all is well Wybro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy!!!




Heyyyyy there Quacky!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2020)

Nighty night . .


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Mornin folks!

Better get these dogs out while the rain has slacked up some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks.



Mornin Batbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Both dogs = 3

Caught a perfect window of drizzle.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Batbro.


How bout it Chief? Rain left here over a hour ago, but it's headed south east so Y'all gonna have to try to stay dry a little while longer.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

I plan on having a hook in the water about 7:30. Everybody over in the FwF talk'n bout the warm water in ponds got them bite'n.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> How bout it Chief? Rain left here over a hour ago, but it's headed south east so Y'all gonna have to try to stay dry a little while longer.



Copy that, haven’t even looked at the radar. Gotta roll again this aft @ about 1-1:30 til Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> I plan on having a hook in the water about 7:30. Everybody over in the FwF talk'n bout the warm water in ponds got them bite'n.



Been watching a couple videos brother sent me on crappie, gettin the itch myself. Wouldn’t mind a livewell full of slabs.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Been watching a couple videos brother sent me on crappie, gettin the itch myself. Wouldn’t mind a livewell full of slabs.


I'd love to get a basket full of them out of my pond this morning. That many less in there to breed in a couple of months. I'd like to get my hands on the guy that put them in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> I'd love to get a basket full of them out of my pond this morning. That many less in there to breed in a couple of months. I'd like to get my hands on the guy that put them in there.



I heard that, don’t want crappie in a pond, unless it’s about 30 acres. And that’s a maybe.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2020)

Morning Bat, JC. Wish I didn't have to work today, I'd come out and take Bat up on his fishin' offer. Should be a good day for it. Hope you catch a few.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Morning Bat, JC. Wish I didn't have to work today, I'd come out and take Bat up on his fishin' offer. Should be a good day for it. Hope you catch a few.


Good day to play hookie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Morning Bat, JC. Wish I didn't have to work today, I'd come out and take Bat up on his fishin' offer. Should be a good day for it. Hope you catch a few.



Mornin dw, sounds like you have a scratchy throat.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

And the sniffles, too. Maybe even a touch of "the" fever.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Morning I rolled over and now am beautiful.  Course I have not looked at the mirror.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning I rolled over and now am beautiful.  Course I have not looked at the mirror.





Stay beautiful, avoid mirror.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Was raining here at 4 when I saw a man about a dog but has stopped now.  You can hear the babbling brook from the front porch 300 yards away.  Sounds like Ruger could float his kayak in it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Stay beautiful, avoid mirror.



Mirror, mirror on the wall 





Crack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

At least I know I’ve got seven more years to live at a minimum.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> And the sniffles, too. Maybe even a touch of "the" fever.



Y'all got my devious mind going now. Hmm. Wonder which meetings I can push til tomorrow....?


----------



## trad bow (Jan 16, 2020)

Morning y’all.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Y'all got my devious mind going now. Hmm. Wonder which meetings I can push til tomorrow....?


Better make up your mind, I'm out the door in 25mins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Do it dw.
Morning trad


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2020)

Good Morning to all of you wide awake Drivelers.

I'm sorry that I am so late in getting to this party.  I decided to catch some extra winks of much needed beauty sleep.....unfortunately the "beauty sleep part" didn't work too well though.  

I hope that all of you will have a productive day and stay out of trouble in the process.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

29 degrees here,light snow and a West wind,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

You guys giving me the fishin itch,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

I don't know anything about pond mgmt,,,,why do you not want crappie in them?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2020)

So warm here that toad frogs are hopping around. Just commenced a hard rain too.

Mornin`.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2020)

Getting close to time for me to plant some more Satsumas and Meyer`s lemon trees, to go with the ones I already have both here and at the cabin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> I thought you ran her off a few weeks back.


She's like at cat ... No matter how far we take her off, she keeps finding her way back home!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Getting close to time for me to plant some more Satsumas and Meyer`s lemon trees, to go with the ones I already have both here and at the cabin.


How far north of you do you think Satsumas would survive?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2020)

Mornin............had to throw my cap on to cover my hair to open the gate!sputtering rain all the way to work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I don't know anything about pond mgmt,,,,why do you not want crappie in them?


Crappie and related fish are my favorite to deep fry and eat.

Morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How far north of you do you think Satsumas would survive?




I`m not sure, but it would be worth the effort to plant one or two, along with a Meyer`s lemon. Just cover em up when a cold spell hits.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mornin............had to throw my cap on to cover my hair to open the gate!sputtering rain all the way to work




Keebs, it was really good to see you Saturday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Mornin............had to throw my cap on to cover my hair to open the gate!sputtering rain all the way to work



What happened to the umbrella you kept poking me with on Saturday?

Oh, good morning keebsydearest.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure, but it would be worth the effort to plant one or two, along with a Meyer`s lemon. Just cover em up when a cold spell hits.


I agree.  Aldis grocery store has been selling them for the last 3 weeks or so and we’re buying multiple bags every time we shop.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, it was really good to see you Saturday.


Always good to see my grouch!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> What happened to the umbrella you kept poking me with on Saturday?
> 
> Oh, good morning keebsydearest.


I don't get it out unless it's a down pour, I hate those things, I'd rather throw on a hat/cap and keep my hands free............unless like Saturday it comes in handy for other things........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I agree.  Aldis grocery store has been selling them for the last 3 weeks or so and we’re buying multiple bags every time we shop.




Make sure to mulch them heavy and keep the mulch applied. 

They`re about my favorite citrus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Ive got an Orange tree planted in the ground for Jag, and a couple Lemons in pots. Orange was in a pot, but got too large in a large pot. Got tired of rolling it into garage or out building, so stuck it in the ground. 

I keep trying to tell him they just won’t produce regularly here due to Frost getting the blooms in the Spring. It’s a battle that I just threw up the white flag on with him. 

His Lemons are seedlings he planted from store bought lemons. Not sure if they are Meyers or not.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Better make up your mind, I'm out the door in 25mins.



Gotta take a rain check. Too much to do today. Year-end close deadlines are looming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Expenses all caught up, submitted for approval, bag packed for departure after lunch, etc.,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Better make up your mind, I'm out the door in 25mins.


Just gonna have to follow along from my desk...with envy.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2020)

Good morning from ATL..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Expenses all caught up, submitted for approval, bag packed for departure after lunch, etc.,


Hope you have a safe trip, Chief!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Getting close to time for me to plant some more Satsumas and Meyer`s lemon trees, to go with the ones I already have both here and at the cabin.



I can’t find any for sale even going south of my location an hour.  On line bare root seedlings are only 3-6” tall.   Where are you shopping for them?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can’t find any for sale even going south of my location an hour.  On line bare root seedlings are only 3-6” tall.   Where are you shopping for them?




Most nurseries around here sell them. So do Lowes and Home Depot. I don`t remember ever seeing any at Tractor Supply, but they might.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Ive got an Orange tree planted in the ground for Jag, and a couple Lemons in pots. Orange was in a pot, but got too large in a large pot. Got tired of rolling it into garage or out building, so stuck it in the ground.
> 
> I keep trying to tell him they just won’t produce regularly here due to Frost getting the blooms in the Spring. It’s a battle that I just threw up the white flag on with him.
> 
> His Lemons are seedlings he planted from store bought lemons. Not sure if they are Meyers or not.



Researching this morning after Nic’s post there is a new variety that they claim is cold resistant to 10* F.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Researching this morning after Nic’s post there is a new variety that they claim is cold resistant to 10* F.


Don't trust the temp rating,ask me how I know,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Most nurseries around here sell them. So do Lowes and Home Depot. I don`t remember ever seeing any at Tractor Supply, but they might.


None of the Lowes as far south as Warner Robbins  all claim ‘can’t ship to this store’.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> None of the Lowes as far south as Warner Robbins  claims ‘can’t ship to this store’.




What part of Georgia do you live?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Hope you have a safe trip, Chief!




Thank you Dawlin! 

I am taking the slightly longer, but less traffic route.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2020)

Keebs said:


> Always good to see my grouch!!
> I don't get it out unless it's a down pour, I hate those things, I'd rather throw on a hat/cap and keep my hands free............unless like Saturday it comes in handy for other things........



Samurai umbrella flinging around like Ginsu.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank you Dawlin!
> 
> I am taking the slightly longer, but less traffic route.


Where you heading Chief?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> What part of Georgia do you live?



Covington would be the closest town with a stop light.  About 35 miles due east of ATL


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2020)

The ICE team got the stones for backyard flower bed finished. Coming back next week with shrubs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Covington would be the closest town with a stop light.  About 35 miles due east of ATL




With a little care, they should make it there. I was thinking you were up yonder in the mountains. I doubt they would live there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Where you heading Chief?



Greensboro, NC


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Greensboro, NC


Have a safe trip,,,,been by there many times,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

The thermometer says 55* but there is a north wind that cuts right through you here in the north ga mtns


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> With a little care, they should make it there. I was thinking you were up yonder in the mountains. I doubt they would live there.



I have a mountain get away


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The thermometer says 55* but there is a north wind that cuts right through you here in the north ga mtns


Same here,29 deg,but that west wind is cold,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Have a safe trip,,,,been by there many times,,,,



Thanks, yeah I have too. I really don't like going up there, wayyyy overgrown, almost solid. Riding on the Interstate, it's as if you are in town the entire way. That's why I'm going 30 miles farther by taking I-20 to I-77 into Charlotte. I-85 here in GA and NC sucks. I have to pick up a guy out I-20 anyway though.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Greensboro, NC



Great micro brewery for beer in Greensboro, often has live entertainment. They don't have food here but Macs Speedshop BBQ is close by.

https://www.pigpounder.com/ 

https://macspeedshop.com/menu/


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, yeah I have too. I really don't like going up there, wayyyy overgrown, almost solid. Riding on the Interstate, it's as if you are in town the entire way. That's why I'm going 30 miles farther by taking I-20 to I-77 into Charlotte. I-85 here in GA and NC sucks. I have to pick up a guy out I-20 anyway though.


Even back when I was there it was heavy traffic,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2020)

When I worked up there I went Hwy 20 through Gainesville , I-85 to Gastonia, around Kings Mountain, then a state highway from Gastonia to just outside Greensboro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Great micro brewery for beer in Greensboro, often has live entertainment. They don't have food here but Macs Speedshop BBQ is close by.
> 
> https://www.pigpounder.com/
> 
> https://macspeedshop.com/menu/



Might have to give them a go tonight if it isn’t too late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> When I worked up there I went Hwy 20 through Gainesville , I-85 to Gastonia, around Kings Mountain, then a state highway from Gastonia to just outside Greensboro.



Might have to look into that in the future.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, yeah I have too. I really don't like going up there, wayyyy overgrown, almost solid. Riding on the Interstate, it's as if you are in town the entire way. That's why I'm going 30 miles farther by taking I-20 to I-77 into Charlotte. I-85 here in GA and NC sucks. I have to pick up a guy out I-20 anyway though.


Exit 98 I’ll be ready


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Might have to look into that in the future.



The Spatanburg/Greenville stretch was the mess when I commuted. Never seemed to be out of construction.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Exit 98 I’ll be ready



Exit 113


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Of course I start out on I20 but that’s the route I take to get to W-S to visit family there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2020)

How bout this. Got a surprise from a guy in the sports forum yesterday. A Green Bay Packers sweatshirt( That's my favorite NFL team). On my local radio station this morning they were talking to a GB Packers player #39 that grew up here in the 30680. Small world.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> The Spatanburg/Greenville stretch was the mess when I commuted. Never seemed to be out of construction.



For me, it's all of it up through there. Anything rural and you just about only have a 2 lane Interstate. One truck is about a 1/2 mph faster than the one he's passing up a hill. By the time you get around him, a 1/4 mile up ahead there's the next one trying to get by one. Then you just hit an almost Metropolis.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mirror, mirror on the wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some body call me?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have a mountain man cave/QUOTE]
> Fify


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2020)

Good morning to all you fish catching,commuting,tree planting,frozen halftodeef,yankee foot ball. Loving drivelers.
Hope everyone has a safe,enjoyable,productive day .Be kind to a stranger .


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Good morning to all you fish catching,commuting,tree planting,frozen halftodeef,yankee foot ball. Loving drivelers.
> Hope everyone has a safe,enjoyable,productive day .Be kind to a stranger .


Enjoy your warm Temps there,,,,have a great day,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How bout this. Got a surprise from a guy in the sports forum yesterday. A Green Bay Packers sweatshirt( That's my favorite NFL team). On my local radio station this morning they were talking to a GB Packers player #39 that grew up here in the 30680. Small world.



Mrs Ruger got some Green Bay gear for Christmas. PJ pants, Hoodie and T-Shirt. She can lounge in her gear and watch the game now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, yeah I have too. I really don't like going up there, wayyyy overgrown, almost solid. Riding on the Interstate, it's as if you are in town the entire way. That's why I'm going 30 miles farther by taking I-20 to I-77 into Charlotte. I-85 here in GA and NC sucks. I have to pick up a guy out I-20 anyway though.




Chief, 
That is a very smartest decision for you !!!!! Just wave when you pass through Augusta.

DANG. IT LOOKS LIKE THIS DRIVELER THREAD IS ABOUT TOAST NOW !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2020)

I started this one, someone find us a song.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I started this one, someone find us a song.



How about this one, to keep JC company on the way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Good morning to all you fish catching,commuting,tree planting,frozen halftodeef,yankee foot ball. Loving drivelers.
> Hope everyone has a safe,enjoyable,productive day .Be kind to a stranger .


None strangers to a driveler


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> How about this one, to keep JC company on the way.


That would do so start a new thread


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That would do so start a new thread



Well, I'm a little new at this Driveler thing, so forgive my naivete.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> How about this one, to keep JC company on the way.


You gonna do the honors???


----------

